# (LHHS) The  Light Hearted Hack n' Slash Game (I)



## Creamsteak (Aug 3, 2002)

Submit a character to the Character Thread and apply at the Recruiting Thread to join the game.

Begin introduction,

Afternoon is upon you, the sun is setting and the last Giant Beetle has left it’s stable. Why you came here is your own business, but it will be two weeks before you can leave by conventional means. 

You find yourself stuck at the local tavern in this small farming community. Ale is cheap; only one copper for a mug, though watered down is the standard this far from civilization. You could order something called “The Harshest Crap in the Land,” but it costs a full 50 gold pieces. Also rumor has it that this very expensive drink is made from the ground up bodies of a certain race, some say kobolds, some say goblins, some say lycanthropes. The one orc that took a drink of this fluid is passed out in the corner, though you witnessed him go into a rage that lasted a full ten minutes after his drink.

The only distractions from the drinking are the occasional bar-tramps looking for enough money to get a ticket out of this pathetic little town. What they will do is only subject to the amount of money a person has.

Around the largest table you can see a group of three adventurers that look like a barrel of gunpowder exploded in the middle of them. Their armor is half melted, and their weapons are destroyed. They are shaken, and a bottle of the local ale is being passed among their group.

In a corner you can see quite the novelty bulletin board. You have yet to go check it, but it seems that a few farmers have already been tempted to read the papers, and seem to be quite excited about what they read.

There are a variety of different individuals in this bar who appear to be adventurers. They are all either extremely well armed, or extremely threatening looking. Some other individuals are scattered about the bar that don’t look like they belong in a farmer’s bar.

One of these men approaches you as he goes around the room. He is a Wood Elf by race, and likely a merchant by class. He speaks, “Greetings and Salutations, my name is Farnim. If you are interested, I could use someone like you. Just come around to the back of the bar when the moon is at its peak, and I’ll be waiting for you.”

The man’s offer is obviously not exclusive, as he is repeating that same phrase to everyone in the bar save for the tramps, farmers, and the barkeep. At one point he even trips and falls on his face into the crotch of the sleeping orc, promptly awakening him and inciting a confrontation. The man gets a good strike against his stomach from the orc before the orc promptly resumes sleeping.

It is half way between the setting of the sun and the hour that the elf requested you meet him. Though you have many hours to consider his offer, you can tell that time will pass quickly before the bar closes and you will be forced to make a choice about whether to spend the night at this bar, or to find yourself a comfortable inn bed.

*Updated pretty regularly*


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 5, 2002)

Things you guys should buy, but I'll give you a free preview of:

The Map of Political Powers

There will also be a number of books on monsters that come with illustrations that can be purchased from booksellers.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 5, 2002)

_ Yorick looks up from his drink confused as to what the strange looking softskin said exactly.  Figuring it was something about cleaning his pond. With that, Yorick checks his pouch to notice he still doesn't have enough gold yet to afford a trip out of this dive.  He nods to the elf, stands up, and walks over to look at the bulletin board. _


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 6, 2002)

_Khala looks up from his dinner from his spot in a far corner of the room.  He is wrapped in a black cloak.  His raven grabs the last piece of meat from his place, downs it, then hops up on the cloaked one's shoulder and caws.  He listens to the man and nods that he will be there.  He then leans back a little and listens to the conversation around him. (Gather info, +6)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 6, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> * Yorick looks up from his drink confused as to what the strange looking softskin said exactly.  Figuring it was something about cleaning his pond. With that, Yorick checks his pouch to notice he still doesn't have enough gold yet to afford a trip out of this dive.  He nods to the elf, stands up, and walks over to look at the bulletin board.  *




*The bulletin board is a large steel slate pinned up to the wall by two small rods with joints on them. The front of the board has a few pieces of local town information including the obituaries, a report on the location of living skeleton by a man named Bongo, and a number of other bits of information.*

An entertaining article is the first you notice:
Bongo the Monkey here,
Just located a sight I have never expected to behold. This time I found a real moving undead, a living skeleton. I found it while exploring the Long Swamps. As you can see by its thrusting pose, this thing was really trying to attack me. It hasn’t given up in days, and even right now I’m still stuck in a tree. (At this point you notice a painting that looks so real you would think the real thing was right in front of you. The picture is of incredible quality, with every detail highly noticeable. The picture shows a skeleton trying to stab and claw at a dangling shoe over it’s head). I sent my familiar to deliver this note to the press, and I also sent 200 gold to hire me a Cleric. If this note reaches you, please ask the Temple of the Place of the Circle of the Order of the Moon of the Sun to send someone to help me. I am located four miles outside of Tarsal to the north/north-east. Help me.

_It occurs to you that this picture is obviously just a creative drawing, and that this man is obviously just gutting for attention-after all everyone knows there is no such thing as undead._

*Three of the obituaries catch your eye as being abnormal:*
*The Gael*, Greater Knight of the Temple of the Place of the Circle of the Order of the Moon of the Sun. Born to Lady Phalange and the Great King Pistachio of the Temple of the Place of the Circle of the Order of the Moon of the Sun in the year of the Orange, 9183-9243. _Defeated in combat by a Night Troll_.

*Saluki Guars*, Painter of great portraits and father of Pashed the Engraver. Lived and died in the same house as his father, living the life of a great family of local painters. Slain by his own painting, _“Saluki’s Dreams”_ later determined to be possessed by an unknown fiend. Currently the painting has been destroyed and the demon is being hunted down by the Temple of the Place of the Circle of the Order of the Moon of the Sun.

*Luscious Francium*, Lady of the Night and _peddler of magic_. Born in the city of Agar, moved to _Allimon_ three weeks ago. Died of natural causes. Suspected of dealing in Wild Rice.

*Three Advertisements seem to fit your line of work:*
*Looking for a Tracker*. Searching for Artifacts in the Dwemer ruins. Have encountered _Dwarven Golems_. Mostly spiders, but there may be worse. My servant has delivered this advertisement to the press. He will be waiting for anyone wishing to hire on for my expedition in _Allimon_ with an initial starting payment of _1000 gold pieces_. Further payment will be provided when the job is done.

_*Kobolds are on the rise.*_ The Temple of the Place of the Circle of the Order of the Moon of the Sun is paying 10 gold pieces a scalp. Night Kobolds are worth double.  Triple the price for a mage (must provide full body for verification). _Visit your local Temple Acolyte to register._

_*Alert to all towns in the Shoran Region.*_ Two trolls have escaped custody of our great King Pistachio. Their names are Hanz and Franz and can quickly be recognized by their lisps and elven shoes. Keep your doors and windows locked at night, the deviant trolls have been reported for eating at least six different individuals already. Be warned, they are not normal trolls, and anyone who kills them will be punished by the Temple of the Place of the Order of the Moon of the Sun. _ There is a 20,000 gold piece reward for their safe return._

*The final thing you read is obviously the most disturbing:*
Slaves for sale, all are Top rate Simulacrum Slaves. We have simulacrums of the strongest men, the most beautiful women, and the most adorable children. Non-Simulacrum Lizard-folk and Cat People for sale at 1/3rd the price. Please talk to _ Morrus in Mauston _ for trades. Deals cut for mass purchases. We still have six late edition Lady Spears for bidding.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 6, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Khala looks up from his dinner from his spot in a far corner of the room.  He is wrapped in a black cloak.  His raven grabs the last piece of meat from his place, downs it, then hops up on the cloaked one's shoulder and caws.  He listens to the man and nods that he will be there.  He then leans back a little and listens to the conversation around him. (Gather info, +6) *




*The three adventurers:*
 Adventurers – A group consisting of a lizard folk barbarian, a human fighter, and a Breton cleric sit together at a table. The three of them will proudly claim that their battle scars are from a group of Kobolds that inhabit a silver mine a few miles to the east of the town. They have a small fotune in silver pieces on them. They are happily telling anyone that requests the information where to locate the kobolds, and what kind of defenses to expect. One quote of particular interest catches your ear, _"The true threat of the kobolds is that they eat only Suicide Fruit."_

*A Flush of Imagery*
This picture appears in your mind along with this word:
Reaver


----------



## novyet (Aug 7, 2002)

Fangtooth grunts his acknowledgement to the little wood elf man, and goes back to his drink. "Of course little girly elf man needs help, after all no elf can ever do what an orc can!" Fangtooth thinks to himself. In the meantime, he will order some more food, and listen in the local conversations.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 7, 2002)

_Yorick ponders aloud, "Do kobold'ss even have sscalps and why would the elf need help with hiss pond?"   He walks over to the orc sitting at his table, "My talk must be failing me orc ssoftsskin, did elf ssoftsskin ssay he needed help with hisss pond?" , Yorick seems to stare at Fangtooth._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 7, 2002)

A man with a black cloak and hood steps into the inn. He takes a quick look around, without showing his face, then he goes for the bullettin. One of the obituaries seems to catch his attention, then he walks to the bartender and lay a copper piece on the the table without saying a word. He is drinking his beer when he's approched by Farnim. He answers him with husky, creepy voice: "I'm not sure you'd like to meet me in a dark alley. Anyway, I'll be there."

He remains there quietly sipping his beer, secretly studying the other customers, trying to discern those too dumb or drunk to care about their money. (Search +8)


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 7, 2002)

You see a very large head perched on a very large neck peek in thru the back window and ask the bartender in hard-to-understand-Common, "I finished delivering the supplies, Slade.
Can I have a veggie plate now?
I don't wanna have to forage in the woods again tonight - the pickins are getting slim." 

This large strange-looking scale-covered something-or-other looks around the bar and sees the others present.

"Gimme an ale while you're up, please. Hauling stuff is thirsty business, but it's good work, at least."


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *Fangtooth grunts his acknowledgement to the little wood elf man, and goes back to his drink. "Of course little girly elf man needs help, after all no elf can ever do what an orc can!" Fangtooth thinks to himself. In the meantime, he will order some more food, and listen in the local conversations. *




The waitress approaches you, and summons up just enough strength to ask you,

_"Whwhwhwhwhat would you like sir?"_

At this point you notice that the woman has not even presented you with a menu.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *A man with a black cloak and hood steps into the inn. He takes a quick look around, without showing his face, then he goes for the bullettin. One of the obituaries seems to catch his attention, then he walks to the bartender and lay a copper piece on the the table without saying a word. He is drinking his beer when he's approched by Farnim. He answers him with husky, creepy voice: "I'm not sure you'd like to meet me in a dark alley. Anyway, I'll be there."
> 
> He remains there quietly sipping his beer, secretly studying the other customers, trying to discern those too dumb or drunk to care about their money. (Search +8) *




You search the bar briefly, finding that it appears that between the tramps and the farmers, it's almost impossible to determine who would be the easier target. The others in the bar, the adventurers and lawmen, appear to be quite a bit more alert. Well _Some_ of them are more alert, while others look like the kind of people you would't want to mess with nomatter how drunk they are.

One particularly unattentive looking man is a tall Imp male wearing a puffy red shirt and leather vest. He is trying to convince the tramps (who only want money) to go back to his cottage with him, with his charms. You can see him place entire fistfulls of copper into the waitress' hands every time she passes by. You can tell that the man isn't counting the number of drinks he's trying to buy these women either.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *You see a very large head perched on a very large neck peek in thru the back window and ask the bartender in hard-to-understand-Common, "I finished delivering the supplies, Slade.
> Can I have a veggie plate now?
> I don't wanna have to forage in the woods again tonight - the pickins are getting slim."
> 
> ...




The bartender is not within your line of sight, but your words echo through the bar. One of the tramps approaches the bar and stares at you right in the eyes. She cracks her knuckles and reaches for something on her leg.

"Here, take this. You could use it."

The item she hands you is a tiny clear box full of many little white rock-like shapes, all of which appear to be uniformly rounded at the tips.

"If you ever happen upon some money, you could always return the favor."

The bartender finally gets back from behind the casque he was servicing to see you again, and gives you your food, and drink... albeit with a warning:

"Don't talk to the customers again, I don't want them freeking out that you might eat them or something."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 8, 2002)

Mak'teh-Nar studies the other imp a little more.

_Silly! He is lucky this inn is too crowded. But maybe on his way home..._

He then turns to Yorick and tells him in fluent draconic: "Never get between an orc and his meal, my friend. He could not understand the difference." A grin appears from the hood. "The elf is looking for troubles: he asked everyone interested in a job to come at the back of the bar when the moon is high. At least he didn't say if he had money for them; he wouldn't have lived to see the moon. Are you looking for a job too, _toughskin_?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 8, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *The item she hands you is a tiny clear box full of many little white rock-like shapes, all of which appear to be uniformly rounded at the tips.
> 
> "If you ever happen upon some money, you could always return the favor."*



*ooc bafflement mode on* jeez, this is gonna be painful.
So many leads, and me with absolutely NO ability to leap to the right conclusions....  */ooc baffle*

Brawn tries to memorize her Scent, to find her later when he may get more info about these strange rocks.
He nods thanks and returns her gaze solidly.....   he has an air of serene power and inner strength to him that is hard to deny.

. o 0 (Hmmm..   wonder what these rocks 'r' for.
They're too small to help to digest my food - the tummy-rocks (_gastroliths_) I use are a bit bigger than these, and I've found plenty by the riverbed.







> The bartender finally gets back from behind the casque he was servicing to see you again, and gives you your food, and drink... albeit with a warning:
> 
> "Don't talk to the customers again, I don't want them freeking out that you might eat them or something."



"Awwwww, Sssssslade! You know I only eat  ----  I mean YA! Sssssshe's lucky I'm on a diet right now...

. o 0 (Geez, if I have to eat much more animal flesh, I'm gonna puke up those nummy tree-stars I found by the creek this morning)


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Brawn tries to memorize her Scent, to find her later when he may get more info about these strange rocks.
> He nods thanks and returns her gaze solidly.....   he has an air of serene power and inner strength to him that is hard to deny.
> *




Her scent is exactly like that of a peppermint. The rocks have the exact same scent. You notice that there is are seven numbers written on the side of the clear case. You could easily shatter the case if you choose.

Also, your character becomes aware that there is the smell of smoke in the air, faint, but it is there. It is obviously coming from outside of the bar, whether you find it important or not...


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Mak'teh-Nar studies the other imp a little more.
> 
> He then turns to Yorick and tells him in fluent draconic: "Never get between an orc and his meal, my friend. He could not understand the difference." A grin appears from the hood. "The elf is looking for troubles: he asked everyone interested in a job to come at the back of the bar when the moon is high. At least he didn't say if he had money for them; he wouldn't have lived to see the moon. Are you looking for a job too, toughskin?" *




One of the barmaids looks over at you briefly, then turns away and continues to clean the table she just recently recieved her tip from.

Just then (I assume your search is still going on) you notice a rat run past your foot, and it has something shiny in it's mouth).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 8, 2002)

_Damn! I have to conceal better my mind. It could be dangerous. Hey, what's this?_ 

Mak tries to land a kick on the rat before it scampers away.
(init +8, Attack +2, Damage 1d3+2)


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 8, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Her scent is exactly like that of a peppermint. The rocks have the exact same scent. You notice that there is are seven numbers written on the side of the clear case. *



. o 0 (mmmmm.
Smell good.
Rocks smell good too.

Wonder how to get in this box?)

Brawn looks at the box for means of entry and reads the numbers.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 8, 2002)

"Me Yorick ssSlipperysscale, me uncle iss Thomass Toughsskins. SSoftsskin elf ask me to come help him wif hiss pond I think. But, he assksss everyone to come help, mussst be messssy watersss." ,_ Yorick stands about looking at the bar as if he isn't quite sure what to do at this point._  "Sssooo's isss youss people going to helpsss?  I am not very good at cleanses though, More ssskilllsss at brawlin'." 

In Draconic, "Well, I am hardscaled and they are softskin. Its not meant to be an insult.  Just a statement of facts"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 8, 2002)

"Neither I meant an offense to you, Yorick. I just found it curious. Anyway most of this people don't quite have a penchant for cleanliness, so I think your brawling skills will fit better what he has in mind. Oh, but how ill-bred I am! My name is" -here his husky voice lowers a bit- "Mak'Teh-Nar. Found anything interesting on the bulletin?"


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 8, 2002)

"Someone is paying for kobold scalps, and something about there being undead in the swamps.  I am not sure that is so true as he claimed to have 200 gold to just give away for someone to come out there and save him.  The obituaries are odd. And some dangerous stuff with dwarven golems.", _Yorick replies in draconic._ "If what he is looking for is a brawler to do a mission for him. I can use the money. This place isn't too grand a location for me to spend the rest of my life." 

"Ssssoosss, Orcssies you goingsss along wif us to check out what the elfsies wantsss?" , _Yorick comments in common to the Orc._


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 8, 2002)

A strikingly beautiful breton steps in through the door. She is clad in chain shirt and carries a bastard sword at her hip.
She moves through the bar, trying to evade grapping hands as she goes. She heads for the bartender and, when she reaches him, speaks in a melodious common.
"Excuse me, dear sir, but I would like a drink."


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 8, 2002)

_The cloaked figure with the raven gets up after listening to the adventurers in the corner and checks out the bulletin board.  He then goes sits down near the lizardman and the orc and asks in a whisper, "I saw the elf ask you for assistance and you also checked the bulletin board.  Would you care for a companion skilled in magical arts?"_


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 8, 2002)

_Yorick looks up at the cloaked figure,_ "Notsss sssure whats we doing, I wasss going to hang out and waitss for the elfsies to show back up at the ssspot he sssaysss to meet him at." _Yorick takes a final sip of his drink and orders another one,_ "Yoosss welcomess to come along iffin yoo wishesss."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 8, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *"This place isn't too grand a location for me to spend the rest of my life."*




"You're absolutely right, my friend. I'm looking forward to an opportunity to leave and find a little bit of adventure..." The new guest catches his eyes. "Maybe with a piece of sugar like... Can you excuse me for a moment?"
Mak casts back his hood, revealing his wild silver hair and two little ivory horns which contrast with his dark skin. He approches the beautiful breton as she is ordering a drink.
"Can I offer you something, most gracious one?" says his warm and husky voice.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 8, 2002)

The breton turns her deep red eyes at the imp.
"If you would be so kind, sir, I would like a drink. I have been traveling for a while and was hoping to find some way to earn some money."
She smiles from the corner of her mouth.
"You wouldn't know where I could earn some money with my sword, would you?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Damn! I have to conceal better my mind. It could be dangerous. Hey, what's this?
> 
> Mak tries to land a kick on the rat before it scampers away.
> (init +8, Attack +2, Damage 1d3+2) *




You crush the rat's spine easily, splurting blood around the floor and onto your boots. You gain one gold piece and 5 exp points.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *. o 0 (mmmmm.
> Smell good.
> Rocks smell good too.
> 
> ...




One tiny edge of the box has a rounded circle indentation in it. The other small side has a what coloring to it and has a small ridge on one of it's sides.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *A strikingly beautiful breton steps in through the door. She is clad in chain shirt and carries a bastard sword at her hip.
> She moves through the bar, trying to evade grapping hands as she goes. She heads for the bartender and, when she reaches him, speaks in a melodious common.
> "Excuse me, dear sir, but I would like a drink." *




The bartender is servicing the ale machine again (how broken is this machine?). During the few moments before the bartender can get to you, three farmer boys come up behind you. They each speak:

The first farmer, a large redguard man says: 
"I heard milk does a body 
good, but damn girl, how 
much you been drinking?"

The second farmer, an Imp boy wearing a loose baggy shirt (which you quickly spot his name is sewn into the back) says:
Are you wearing lipstick?
Well, mind if I taste it? 

The third farmer, an exceptionally ugly orc man says:
Do you sleep on your stomach? 
No? Can I?

After all three are done with thier 1 liners... the bartender gets over to you and asks: Ale? or the Harshest Crap in the Land?


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 8, 2002)

Krindor addresses the imp that just came to talk with her.
"Pardon me for a while."

She turns to face the three, obviously drunken, men.
"Your manners are insults against my intelligence and your propositions highly inapproriate. I would suggest you three to go home and sleep over your drunkenness."
As she speaks, the breton also quickly scans if the men are evil or just ignorant with _detect evil_.

She then turns back to the bartender.
"Ale, dear bartender, I just need to clear the dust of travelling from my throat."


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Krindor addresses the imp that just came to talk with her.
> "Pardon me for a while."
> 
> She turns to face the three, obviously drunken, men.
> ...




The Bartender takes the copper coin from you and provides you with ale. The ale is watered down, as is the custom this far from the major cities. There is also a hint of staleness to your ale.

The three men do not radiate evil, however they ignore your comment and continue to bother you, thinking that nobody else will stick up for a woman in a place like this.

All three chime in with:

You have a beautiful body. 
Will you hold that against me?  - The Redguard

That outfit looks great on you. 
It would look even better rolled up
in a ball on my bedroom floor.  - The orc

Stick with me baby and I'll buy you 
rocks as big as diamonds. - The Imp

You do detect evil in the room though you will need to remove your distractions in order to find it.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 8, 2002)

Krindor takes a sip of her ale before facing the three men again.
"In all fairness, I will have to warn you, that you will suffer far more pain than just your hang over if you do not cease your meaningless attempts to get personal."


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 8, 2002)

_Yorick stands up and walks over to the bar bumping into the little imp,_ "Sorry, little ssoftsskin guy, did I messss up your converssation wif pretty looking lady?" _Yorick not so slyly winks at Krindor._ "Ssssooo sssorrry, did not mean to brake into your conversssation!  Bartender, I could ussse another ale for mysself and thessse fine people."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 8, 2002)

If the paladin's words don't sound threatening enough, Mak'Teh-Nar steps between her and the farmers and points them the hilt of his dagger trying to incinerate them with his look. (Intimidate +5).

Before the breton or the lizardman reach for their money, he hands the bartender three copper pieces "One for the young lady, one for me, and one for my friend, thanks."

Trying to return to the conversation he says "Of course I can help you. An elf was asking... Oh but I'm being rude! Please excuse me and let me introduce myself. My name is Mak'Teh-Nar and I'm very pleased to meet you. This is Yorick Slipperyscales and we're looking for an employment too."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 8, 2002)

Keeping Slade's warning not to talk to the customers in mind, Bron continues to fumble with the opening mechanism on the tiny clear case, shaking it and turning it upside down, etc.

Unfortunately, the digits on his clawed, stumpy hands are not exactly up to fine dexterous manipulation of human-sized containers. 

He listens intently to the people in the bar, trying to hear talk of some employment to supplement the odd jobs around town.
He is drawn to the smell of smoke outside the bar, but he puts it off for now, wordlessly recognizing any of the ones he heard talking about jobs if they look his way, while sipping his ale.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 8, 2002)

_Khala follows the lizardman and watches what is going on, keeping a magic missile ready to use if something happens.  The raven still sits on his shoulder ready to take off if necessary._


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 8, 2002)

"I thank you for your assistance, dear sirs, but I can assure you, I could've taken care of myself."
She removes the glove from her right hand and extends it, first for Mak'Teh and then Yorick.
"I am Krindor Wingblade. And I think it is good that people like you and me, needing employment, met each other. We can combine our strenghts and gain much from such an arrangement."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 8, 2002)

Brontos hears the pretty-lady's words and perks up.

He coughs loudly in Draconic "Hey - I fight."


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 8, 2002)

_Yorick accepts her hand and shakes it hardily saying in common,_ "Much welcome to meet yooos, we were thinkin' of meeting elfsies later. He offered usss money to do sssomething for himssss."

_Waving over to the doorway speaking in draconic,_ "I will tell them you want to come along also." 

_Noting the doorway and saying in common,_ "My friend outssside wissshesss to comesss alongsss alssso. He iss alittle large for the roomsss."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 8, 2002)

Bron gives a lizardfolk sign of approval and coughs "Thanks!
I'm Brawn "


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 8, 2002)

_Yorick nods to Brawn and says in draconic, _ "I am Yorick Slipperyscales of the order of the swifttail monks."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 8, 2002)

_Damn it! I didn't want this to become a group thing! Anyway, if I play my cards well, I can find a way to stay alone with her. For the time being I only have to be nice to everyone. And the combine strenghts thing seems not such a bad idea. We'll see._

Mak bows and kisses elegantly the breton's hand "A good thing indeed, Krindor. Yorick, I see you found more people to join us. Nice to meet you " he offers his hand to the black-cloaked guy "And you too." he says, looking a little in awe at the enormous reptile guy. "Brawn, did you say?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 9, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *And you too." he says, looking a little in awe at the enormous reptile guy. "Brawn, did you say?" *



"Ya -  people call me Brawn caussssse I'm big and ssssstrong. 

My Common name iss Brontos Barkskin, but my real name isss  - "
*the patrons of the bar sense a sound higher than their hearing can make out, and smell a strong but sweetsmell from the large body hanging slightly thru the window. *

Brawn waves at Krindor and says, "Hello, pretty lady"


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 9, 2002)

Krindor waves her hand back at Brawn and smiles.
"And greetings to you, sir. What has caused you to look for job, if I may be so personal to ask such things?"

After getting the answer, the breton extends her hand also to the black-cloaked figure.
"A friend of theirs? A pleasure to have more company, I haven't really had the chance to speak with anybody for a while. But may I be so rude, sir, to ask why do you keep yourself cloaked? Surely it is not too cold in here."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 9, 2002)

"Well, I'm kinda ssssick of havin to do labor - I think I can make more money and help people more if I use my other ssskillsss.

Plusss, people not ass sssscared of you when you big if you use yer big-ness to help em.
And I don't care if kobolds or bad-guys ssscared of me - ssso much tha better!

Sssso what's the jobs I sssee you looking at there?
What ssounds tha best? "


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 9, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *If the paladin's words don't sound threatening enough, Mak'Teh-Nar steps between her and the farmers and points them the hilt of his dagger trying to incinerate them with his look. (Intimidate +5).
> 
> Before the breton or the lizardman reach for their money, he hands the bartender three copper pieces "One for the young lady, one for me, and one for my friend, thanks."
> 
> Trying to return to the conversation he says "Of course I can help you. An elf was asking... Oh but I'm being rude! Please excuse me and let me introduce myself. My name is Mak'Teh-Nar and I'm very pleased to meet you. This is Yorick Slipperyscales and we're looking for an employment too." *




The Paladin's word's don't shake the peasants, but your words do. More so than you expected, they all run out the door of the bar immediately, tripping over each other all the same.

 reapersaurus, Dalamar, Lichtenhart, Macbrea, novyet, and Darkwolf recieve 25 exp points for overcomming a CR 1/2 threat.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 9, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Ya -  people call me Brawn caussssse I'm big and ssssstrong.
> 
> My Common name iss Brontos Barkskin, but my real name isss  - "
> *the patrons of the bar sense a sound higher than their hearing can make out, and smell a strong but sweetsmell from the large body hanging slightly thru the window. *
> ...




The smell makes one man rather sick, while making another man quite hungry. Strange the way smells can make people feel...


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 9, 2002)

_Khala does extend his hand.  The skin on it is ebony black._  "Actually it is rather chilly as my home is in a volcano.  I am Khala, Sorcerer extraordinaire.  Who might you be?  Actually the only names I know at the moment are Yorick and Brawn" _He drops his cloak to reveal he is a drow. He turns his head toward the raven for a moment in undercommon._ Parag, watch over us from above while I talk with these people._The raven flies off the drow's shoulder and lands in the rafters watching over all below._


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 9, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Khala does extend his hand.  The skin on it is ebony black.  "Actually it is rather chilly as my home is in a volcano.  I am Khala, Sorcerer extraordinaire.  Who might you be?  Actually the only names I know at the moment are Yorick and Brawn" He drops his cloak to reveal he is a drow. He turns his head toward the raven for a moment in undercommon. Parag, watch over us from above while I talk with these people.The raven flies off the drow's shoulder and lands in the rafters watching over all below. *




Your familiar looks about, and spots a loose ring on the ground, it is by the foot of the Lizardfolk adventurer in the middle of the room. You become aware of this as well.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 9, 2002)

Another Strange update...

The bar is getting emptier by the minute. Many of the patrons have left, leaving just your group and the three adventurers behind. The elven man that requested your attention has not been seen in the past three hours, and it is undoubtably getting closer to that time. You find that the barkeep is once again servicing his machines, and most of the people of the town have left for home. Most of the travelers have found thier way to the nearby inn. There is little motion about.

A young boy came in about 15 minutes ago. This boy gave the barkeep a set of papers with much writing on them, and it is the same style of print used by the messages already on the bulletin board.

Three times you have heard a scream in the past minute. The first time sounded happy. The second time sounded surprised. The third scream sounded painful. The noise is easily determined to be coming from somewhere behind the pub. The three adventurers are ignoring these screams as they continue to drown themselves in the harshest crap in the land.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 9, 2002)

_Khala says in undercommon_,"Parag get it, I'll move it so you can."  _He then casts Mage Hand to move the ring out from underfoot into the isle just as Parag grabs it.  Parag then brings it back to Khala.  Khala examines the ring after he has it._


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 9, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Khala says in undercommon,"Parag get it, I'll move it so you can."  He then casts Mage Hand to move the ring out from underfoot into the isle just as Parag grabs it.  Parag then brings it back to Khala.  Khala examines the ring after he has it. *










The Lizardman notices your raven's flight by his foot and follows the raven back to you. The lizard man taps each of his friends on the shoulders and they all walk up to your group.

In Draconic the Lizardman speaks: "What do you want?"

The three look at you like you called them over to you.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 9, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *The noise is easily determined to be coming from somewhere behind the pub. *



If Brawn can fit thru the doorway, he would have been inside as soon as most of the other patrons left.
He's not too concerned with frightening adventurers.

Either way, he would have investigated the screams after they sounded painful.
"You guysss hear that?  I'll be right back..."


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 9, 2002)

_In draconic Khala says to the lizardmen_,"I apologize for startling you.  Parag saw a piece of dropped meat and I've recently been training him to go after meat so he can help me in battle if need be.  Here is a gold for your boss and a silver for each of you for your troubles.  Have a few drinks on me."

(Bluff +6 if needed)


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 9, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *In draconic Khala says to the lizardmen,"I apologize for startling you.  Parag saw a piece of dropped meat and I've recently been training him to go after meat so he can help me in battle if need be.  Here is a gold for your boss and a silver for each of you for your troubles.  Have a few drinks on me."
> 
> (Bluff +6 if needed) *




The lizardfolk looks at the rest of your party thinking that maybe one of them called him and his friends. Apparently they don't seem to understand what anything has to do with your raven now.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 9, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Khala does extend his hand.  The skin on it is ebony black.  "Actually it is rather chilly as my home is in a volcano.  I am Khala, Sorcerer extraordinaire.  Who might you be?  Actually the only names I know at the moment are Yorick and Brawn" He drops his cloak to reveal he is a drow. He turns his head toward the raven for a moment in undercommon.The raven flies off the drow's shoulder and lands in the rafters watching over all below. *



After shaking hands with the drow, Krindor puts the glove on her hand again.
"I am Krindor Wingblade, champion of good."

This is when the lizardmen come.
The breton looks at the lizardmen intently. She uses her innate ability to sense the presence of evil.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 9, 2002)

_Extraordinaire! Bah! And why on earth an "extraordinaire" sorcerer is stuck in a place like this, looking for a job? Fool. But look at her! "Champion of good" she said. Mmmm, absolutely delightful._ 









*OOC:*


 I hope you'll never ever cast an ESP spell on Mak 







"As I said, nice to meet you Khala. I am Mak'Teh-Nar... er... unemployed bounty-hunter. Nice raven."

Then there is the lizardfolk incident.
_Umm, not such a fool, it seems. But yet he gave them too much money not to look suspicious. I'll have to keep an eye on him. And on where his raven put what it has fetched._

"Now, if we all want to find a place for the night, and then go to the rendezvous... Where's the big guy gone?"


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 9, 2002)

_Yorick looks at the lizardfolk that came over to speak in draconic,_ "I am not sure what your looking for. He said he was just having his bird fly about and pick stuff up.  We didn't call you over, you choose to come over and ask the questions."  _Yorick stares intently at the lizardman._ 











*OOC:*



Yorick expects the lizardfolk to react badly to his statement and is expecting an attack. He will ready to take a 10ft movement if someone goes to swings at him.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 9, 2002)

A breton male, with silver hair and a rapier by his side, sitting at one of the other tables, looks up and catching sight of the only interesting thing in the room, wanders over to the table to see what the heck is going on.

"May I ask what is going on here ? Khelon Skyfire at your service. Accoylote, Scholar and Duelist."

Khelon then bows with a flourish.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 9, 2002)

_Wow, here's another one, and a choir-boy too! This way my share of money is gonna be next to nothing! I swear: if he only tries to smile at her, it's stab time!_

"Hello Thelon, I'm Mak'Teh-Nar and these are Yorick, Khala, Krindor and there is also Brawn who got out. We found we're all looking for a job. You surely haven't such a problem, have you?"

As the others introduce themselves, Mak will peek at the sheets the boy brought in.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 9, 2002)

Krindor bows slightly to the newcomer.
"Follower of the gods, I see. I am Krindor Wingblade, and I am delighted to meet you. It is always good to know that the gods are looking upon us."

As she bowed, a few strands of golden hair dropped over her face and she wiped them behind her ear.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 9, 2002)

"We are becoming quite a decent group here.  Perhaps we should band together and find out what the elf wants or challenge one of these flyers.  Mak'Teh-Nar, anything interesting on those sheets you just looked through?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 9, 2002)

*OOC:*


 creamsteak - you said the screams happened before the adventurers got up from the table - they were oblivious in their drink.
Could Brawn check out the sound, and then come back to see them talking to the group?
(depending on how long looking around the back of the pub takes)


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 9, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *Yorick looks at the lizardfolk that came over to speak in draconic, "I am not sure what your looking for. He said he was just having his bird fly about and pick stuff up.  We didn't call you over, you choose to come over and ask the questions."  Yorick stares intently at the lizardman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The three men are obviously drunk. They do not appear violent however. They simply ask everyone one last time, "are you sure you didn't want us? I thought you said something..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 9, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *After shaking hands with the drow, Krindor puts the glove on her hand again.
> "I am Krindor Wingblade, champion of good."
> 
> This is when the lizardmen come.
> The breton looks at the lizardmen intently. She uses her innate ability to sense the presence of evil. *




They don't detect as evil, but they do detect as drunk.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 9, 2002)

Brawn runs out towards the directions of the screaming. He comes upon a dimly lit barn in the middle of the night. The screaming continues for a second, then ends just as Brawn is approaching around a corner. You can hear the sounds of bones being broken and skin being ripped from flesh. All this combined with the sound of teeth gnawing on raw meat. Brawn, without fear, looks around the corner into the barn...







Brawn retreats back to the bar where the large party of adventurers are, though not sure whether he was spotted or not. He frantically comes in the front door.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 9, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Wow, here's another one, and a choir-boy too! This way my share of money is gonna be next to nothing! I swear: if he only tries to smile at her, it's stab time!
> 
> "Hello Thelon, I'm Mak'Teh-Nar and these are Yorick, Khala, Krindor and there is also Brawn who got out. We found we're all looking for a job. You surely haven't such a problem, have you?"
> 
> As the others introduce themselves, Mak will peek at the sheets the boy brought in. *




News of the Month,

The scrolls written by Cloth were found six weeks ago in a butcher’s shop. Six hundred thousand gold pieces were exchanged for the scrolls of cloth by the museum of independently wealthy mages possession. (The article continues for quite a while)

For the first time in known history, a Night-Troll was slain in combat. Sixteen of the Knights of the Temple of the Order of the Moon of the Sun were able to destroy the troll utterly, overwhelming it’s incredible regenerative abilities through the use of a magic item crafted by the Archmage of the Temple of the Order of the Moon of the Sun. The Troll was the same one that killed the prince of the Temple of the Order of the Moon of the Sun, and it took a meager six days to track down to the southern troll-lands.

Because there are no records of any similar events ever succeeding, it is unknown what will happen from this point. It is suspected that Night Trolls are exceptionally intelligent, and could be rivals to humans in organization and industriousness. (The article goes in depth about the Troll Lands).

(If you would like to read further some other time I can continue these stories)


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 9, 2002)

Brawn runs up to the bar and yells inside "Hey - guys!
There'sss a monsster out here ripping up people. " before running back to the location, pulling his Fullblade. 

(if you want to say he's been armored and weaponed by now.
Otherwise, he keeps them back at his stable at the barn and has to go get them)


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 10, 2002)

Khelon smiles at the Imp.
" Well, I don't have much else to do. I don't really have the skill to go out and lead an army or start a temple yet. I could use some life experience. Nice of you to offer. " 

before turning to Krindor.

"It is a pleasure to meet you too. Warriors for Good are  a rarity to find. The gods are always looking over us. They just believe its important to give us enough freedom to face our own destinies."

Khelon looks up when Brawn yells out and unsheathes his rapier and heads out to see what is going on.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 10, 2002)

Hearing Brawn's words, Krindor draws her sword in one fine move as she moves towards door and after the big lizard. She quickly also straps her shield to her arm when she goes through the door.

OoC: creamsteak, what gods are there? For roleplaying reasons, it would be nice to know the name of at least a god of war and a god of healing. Or can I just 'pull' any deity to the setting?


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 10, 2002)

_Khala, hearing that probable innocents are being slaughtered, chases after the lizards and bretons, casting Mage Armor on the way._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 10, 2002)

_Hey, Mak, what are you doing here?! You have to go and impress her, you can't let the choir boy have all the glory. Rush!_

"Yorick, this way!" he says, and instead of following the others he runs to the other side of the pub and jumps through the back window. When he's there, he frees his shortspear from under his cloak and points it at the green monster. "Didn't your mother tell you that the first step in making friends is *not to eat people*?"









*OOC:*


If the others haven't arrived yet, total defense for this round, otherwise it's flank time!


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 10, 2002)

1 square = 5 feet
Haystacks = Full cover for shots that cross both mediums, half cover for attacks that cross 1 medium, and balance check (DC 5) to walk through.
Macbrea = Blue
Darkwolf = Blue green
Nobyet = Purple
Lichtenhart = Symbol A
Reapersaurus = Yellow
Dalamar = Green
Kalanyr = Red

I'm not good with the grids yet, but I'm working at it. Till everyone sends me a 62x62 image for thier figures, your stuck with colors. the body is shown in the upper right hand corner, by the creature. Right now the creaturel is not aware of any of you. If any of you choose to switch places with each other, just tell me. If you attempt to move, move silently checks are required if you don't want to be heard by the creature. I'll take actions now.

Initiatives:
22 - Novyet/Fangtooth
16 - Kalanyr/Khelon
12 - Lichtenhart/Mak
11 - Dalamar/Krindor
10 - Darkwolf/Khala
5 - Macbrea/Yorick
4 - Reapersaurus/Brawn


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 10, 2002)

When you post your action, tell me which type of map you prefer, this is Map B, the above is Map A. Yes, I KNOW they are different. I made this map bigger and different to show off the smaller grid squares.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 10, 2002)

*OOC:*


Ahem, I thought it was nearer. This means that jumping through the window isn't really necessary. Bah, I'll jump through it anyway because it's cool and I'll walk at normal speed straight through the haystacks. Btw I prefer map A, and I'm Symbol A, not Macbrea.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 10, 2002)

*OOC:*


 i'm getting kinda used to going last in PbP adventuring.  
Oh - I like Map A







Brawn will wait for someone to inevitably miss their move silently check and by the time his ability to move comes round, he'll move right thru the hay-bales and attack the thing with his Fullblade.

a) if everyone moves silently, he'll try to and do the obvious thing (whatever the others are doing)
b) if the thing for some reason doesn't seem like a bad guy (i know the situation assumes it is, but he's not necesssarily going to attack something just because it looks scary) he won't attack and he'll look for signs of intelligence from it and attempt to communicate.
c) if the haybales prove to be dangerous or difficult to navigate, he'll go round them and attack the Blanka-thing


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 10, 2002)

OoC: I like A better. But which ones do we use for movement?
Krindor has a superior Move Silently of -1.

IC: Krindor starts sneaking towards the creature, trying to stay unheard until she gets in range of her _detect evil_.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 10, 2002)

Khelon carefully puts down his backpack, gets out a potion of cure light wounds and stands still waiting to see what the Paladin and the others do.

Edit- Map B is the better IMO.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 10, 2002)

_Khala, already encased in some glowing armor, waits for the hideous green thing to charge and will magic missile it when it attacks someone in the group._

edit: I prefer map B


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 10, 2002)

5 of 7 players have posted. I'll give it a few hours yet (like 6) before I make an update. If they still havn't posted, I'll delay them for higher initiative.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 11, 2002)

*OOC:*


  I prefer map B as the map but have no real preference either way.  I will be happy with whatever is easiest for you. 
[\ooc]


_Yorick will sneak forward diagnally  northeast from where he is to behind one of the hay bales to see if he can make out whats going on.  He readies his javilin to throw at any target that looks to come within 10ft of him. _


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 11, 2002)

Fangtooth and Khelon (drawing a potion) concentrates for a moment, waiting to see what the others do...

Delay for Higher Initiative

Mak'Teh-Nar, Not-so-rougishly jumps through the window at the front of the barn and rolls, then gets up and Not-so-rougishly walks right through the middle of the room.

Move 30 feet

Krindor attempts silence, but all hear the sound of her boots echo through the room.

Total Check Fail, move 30 feet

Khala stands at the doorway prepared to act if necessary.

Readied spell: Magic Missle

Yorick moves forward as silently as possible.

Move 30 feet

Brawn moves forward while covering himself.

Move 30 Feet, Total Defense

I've decided to go with Map B, I'll show you the new map as soon as it's done.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 11, 2002)




----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 11, 2002)

Khelon moves forward as quietly as possibly (30 foot move) and draws his rapier.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 11, 2002)

OoC: I think it's now in range of _detect evil_.

IC: The female breton closes her eyes in concentration and then opens them to look for traces of evil in his field of vision.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 11, 2002)

_Look at the wimps! They're trying to be sneaky! I really should show them how to do that sometimes. Now I have to kill a monster and make a good impression on Krindor. Look at her concentration! at her devotion to duty! at her hips! Where have all man-eating monster been when I needed them?_









*OOC:*


I'm not so sure you won't detect Mak too, Dalamar 







Noticing the big reptile guy at his right, the imp strides forward, trying to outflank the green hulking beast.









*OOC:*


If I got it right, 30 ft movement will get me in A4. Then, if Blanca decides to feast on me, I'm going full defense, otherwise I'll delay till Brawn gets in and flank it.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 11, 2002)

Khala moves 30 ft to E10, still readying Magic Missile.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 11, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC: I think it's now in range of detect evil.
> 
> IC: The female breton closes her eyes in concentration and then opens them to look for traces of evil in his field of vision. *



That thing detects as sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo evil, your pretty sure that it's one of those "always evil" things.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 12, 2002)

_Yorick not worrying too much about how much noise he makes moves around the hay bales to beside to northern hay bale.  He then readies to throw his javelin at the creature if it approaches  him. Yorick comments in draconic,_ "You a pretty large fellow. Maybe you should run now before my friend gets mad."










*OOC:*


He will move to G5 and ready to throw the javelin when the creature approaches within 10ft of him.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 12, 2002)

Krindor moves forward and around a hay bale (to E5). Keeping her sword in a defensive stance (Fighting defensively, AC 19). She speaks to his newfound companions in a stoic voice.
"This is a spawn of evil. Beware of the tricks it may know."
Then, with a stronger voice, she speaks to the creature.
"Servant of Evil, surrender or I will strike you down in the name of Elishar!"


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 12, 2002)

Hearing from the virtuous that the thing is definately evil, Brawn feels a sense of outrage at the thought that the thing may have deprived the former-screaming person their life.
He moves boldly up to within range for HIM, and cuts a big swath with his Swordial (what he calls his big sword for saurials), hoping to end the creature's foul existence.

Brawn yells out "For the dead guy!" before striking. (Retribution is important to him)

[move around the haybales to D2, 2-handed attack with Fullblade.
If he can't get there, he'll go thru the haybales.

If the creature tries to attack him, he'll use the AoO to smack the thing back to it's square with Large and in Charge (LaiC)

Question: could he still Reach the creature from D3?]









*OOC:*


 edit: thanks for the answer cs.
I ask because (usually) diagonals are considered 5' for the first one, 10' for the second one.
So if Brawn was at D4, he couldn't reach the creature with a melee weapon that doesn't have reach, right?
Also: I don't think I'm right on the LaiC interpretation.
If the creature starts 10' away, he can just do a 5' move and not provoke an AoO.
It's only when they start out 15' or more away.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes, it's in reach by my count... unless I don't know something about reach.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 12, 2002)

All I think we are waiting for is Novyet... I guess I'll figure out the results of this turn now then...


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 13, 2002)

Everyone's movements and readied actions are fine, done, set. Not a single person failed any checks, or failed to balance through the hay. I'm moving Novyet up (already has high Initiative count) so that his action isn't completely wasted... Now for the Action...

The party is broken off into sections, Brawn leading the way around the hay bales. Just as Brawn once again looks upon the green skinned creature, he sees the smile on the creatures face. Brawn thinks for a second that this smile is kind, but is denied the ability to believe it when suddenly a *Throwing Axe* flies out at Brawn. Brawn only sees the smile for a second before the creatures fierce muscles tense with fighting adreneline. In Giant the creature speaks, "I am stronger!"

18 rolled, modifiers added, Brawn is hit by the sudden attack. 7 points of Slashing Damage

Blood spills out of Brawns Secondary arm (Left I assume) as the axe cleaves a chunk of meat out of his arm. Brawn is unfazed by the development, however, and rushes forward with his weapon in hand. The creature's smile fades as Brawn brings his weapon down on the strange green fleshed creature.

1 rolled, modifiers added, Brawn misses horribly

The Troll's smile appears again as Brawn misses with his weapon completely. The troll screams out in Giant again, "Stronger, and Stronger, and Stronger !!!" as the ad-hocked adventuring party gets ready to unload their full power on the Green Skinned abomination.

The dice appear to be on the DM's side this round...

23 - Novyet/Fangtooth
22 - Kalanyr/Khelon
12 - Lichtenhart/Mak
11 - Dalamar/Krindor
10 - Darkwolf/Khala
5 - Macbrea/Yorick
4 - Reapersaurus/Brawn
4 - Blanka/Creature

*Novyet is actually positioned at D9, my mistake.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 13, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Look at the wimps! They're trying to be sneaky! I really should show them how to do that sometimes. Now I have to kill a monster and make a good impression on Krindor. Look at her concentration! at her devotion to duty! at her hips! Where have all man-eating monster been when I needed them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm fine with either or, but you can't take both. Full Defense only allows a 30 foot move. If you want to make a double move (for Flanking) last round... that's fine as well....

My assumption is full defense, since Brawn would miss either way (a 1 is always a miss, but I don't use any critical failure stuff unless it's really important for coloring).


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 13, 2002)

_Khala moves to C5 and unloads a magic missile at the ugly green thing!(unidentified thing...not the lizardmen or sauriel ;p) _


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 13, 2002)

*OOC:*


Let me get his straight: In this round blanka threw the axe to Brawn, so now (after I took a MEA to move to A4) he is unarmed, right? So I can double move to A2 and flank it the next round without AoO for passing through A3, right? If this is the case move me to A2, otherwise I'll stay where I am in full defense.







*OOC:*




Mak stops for an instant wondering about his next move to do, then rushes in Brawn's help.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 13, 2002)

is Brawn at D2?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 13, 2002)

Brawn is at D2 right now. If you want to move him to D4 that's suitable (anywhere you could have moved to last round without editing the results of last round is fine with me).

Lichtenhart -

Got me confused... your located where it shows you on the map (A4) which is your earlier post. Then you said you either wanted Full Defense, or to move to flank... which sounds to me like you either want full defense, or you want to take a double move. 

Either is fine (this is refering to your movements last round).

But this round, you can move to A2 to get into flanking position.
But um... It "could" cause an AO because the creature could have natural weapons (in case you didn't consider that, which is reasonable).

Blanka delayed his action last round to "throw my pretty axe at anything I see first." Actually, Blanka has had that up ever since his original round (init was at 20) after the Paladin failed to move silently opposed to his Spot.

Brawn just happened to be the more likely spot considering your still "in" the hay.

You can choose to double move to A2 this round and get flank next round without AO of course, that is always an option. Double moves never risk AO.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 13, 2002)

Brawn says to the Blanka-troll in Draconic, "I don't know much, but I know YOU shouldn't be in town.

From the look of it, you shouldn't be around at ALL."

Brawn attempts to make this so by whacking the thing with his Fullblade, a claw, and a tail attack.
Then he takes a 5' step back to E3 to get some distance between he and the it.

(edited out the large and in charge maneuver)


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 13, 2002)

Move to B4.

Kheldon hurries to get a better view of the troll.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 13, 2002)

*OOC:*


Have I already said that I shouldn't be allowed to type? Now, definitive action is: Mak moves to A2. If he thinks that the creature has "cruel claws and hungry throat" he'll tumble to get there.







*OOC:*


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 13, 2002)

_Yorick moves forward and throws his javelin at the troll. In draconic he says,_ "I do not understand Giantkin, silly troll!" 










*OOC:*



Moving to square D3 and throwing the javelin into the troll. 
Javelin (ranged +4  damage: 1d6+4)


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 13, 2002)

Krindor says a quick prayer in celestial.
"Ilmater quide my hand." (OoC: Strenght and Suffering domains )

She then raises her sword and charges at the creature.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 13, 2002)

Update Forthcoming...


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 13, 2002)

Mak tumbles past the Troll-ish creature to put himself into the best possible position.

Tumble 9+7, a success.

Krindor charges the green skinned Giant.

18+6 rolled, Damage 10+2 rolled, 12 points of damage dealt to the creatures lower arms

Khala Magic Missles the Beast.

3+1 damage, 4 points of damage to it's Primary Weapon Hand ​

Yorick runs up and throws his Javelin at the beast.

4 rolled, modifiers added, a miss

The Trollish creature draws a Bastard Sword out of it's belt, and then turns around to strike the weak little man behind him, meanwhile Brawn sees an opportunity to end the creature's life with his attacks while the Back of the Creature is visable. Meanwhile, the Troll's damage to it's primary weapon hand is almost completely healed.

Brawn Attacks with his Sword and Tail 3 rolled (miss), 19+4 (hit) 8+2 damage (10 damage to the creature's Primary Weapon Hand)

The Trollish Creature is attacking Mak

11 rolled, modifiers added, a hit (1d10+4) 8 points of damage to Mak's Primary Weapon Hand

Mak is at 0 HP, and his arm is in bad condition

26 damage dealt (14 to it's Arm and 12 to it's hands, but it has healed some of it's wounds

The dice appear to be even this round...

23 - Novyet/Fangtooth
22 - Kalanyr/Khelon
12 - Lichtenhart/Mak
11 - Dalamar/Krindor
10 - Darkwolf/Khala
5 - Macbrea/Yorick
4 - Reapersaurus/Brawn
4 - Blanka/Creature​


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 14, 2002)

_Yorick noticing the little guy takes the hit decided that he has to get up and personal.  He moves forward an attempts to wrestle the troll to the ground!_ 










*OOC:*



Yorick will move to C2 and initiate a grapple on the troll! He will flurry of blows to get 2 attempts at grappling.








*OOC:*


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 14, 2002)

Just as the creature draws his sword Mak tries to hit the weak spot it left uncovered under its right armpit. Unfortunately, he didn't think the beast to be so quick so he is badly caught just above his left elbow and start spraying his dark blood everywhere. He tries to retreat from the battle, but after a few steps he passes out.

_Note to myself: never again  do somethinig this stupid for a woman....._









*OOC:*


It WAS my intention to attack, but if it's late, nevermind. I use my partial action to retreat to A5, so at least I'll drop in the hay


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 14, 2002)

Khelon sighs at the Imp, delays until his action, and tries to stabilize him. (Heal +13) . 

"May the Gods aid me in this."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 14, 2002)

"Now you did it, beast of destruction! You hurt one of my companions! You will pay!"
The breton raises her bastard sword high and brings it down on the troll.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 14, 2002)

_Khala mutters the same words used last round and magic missiles the thing again!_

ooc: Spells used: 0th: 1 1st: 3


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 14, 2002)

Brawn sees the Lizardman trying to wrassle with the troll.
In his smallish brain, he thinks it looks like fun.

"Hey - that looks fun!" (no lizardman hiss- it'd take too much thinking in combat)

Brawn 5' steps to C1

a) If Yorick succeeds in grappling the troll, Brawn will say, "Wow! You good at wrasslin', Yorick. Hold him still!" and take the opportunity to slice the troll with his sword (what kinda modifiers would there be on that?)

b) If Yorick does not succeed, than Brawn will step in, saying, "Ya gotta be big to wrassle trolls! Watch."
He'll drop his sword in D2 and try to grapple the troll.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 16, 2002)

Just use the map above, the only noticable chages are that of Mak, Khelon, and the grappling contest. Saves me a little time...

Mak is struck down by the orc, slung to the ground. The troll creature turns around to face Brawn and company, but Mak takes this as a last ditch chance to get the troll back. Mak launches himself forward into the Troll with his shortspear.

4 rolled, surprise attack and flank (no dex bonus for troll, and +2 to hit), the blow is deflected by the trolls armor.

Mak, in a painful dizziness, stumbles over into the soft hay. Krindor takes the opportunity and distraction to strike the troll openly, trying to strike the thing down.

17 rolled, modifiers added, a hit. 8 points of damage to the Troll's Primary Weapon Hand.

Troll has 22 points of subduel damage to it's primary weapon hand, which is more than half it's total hitpoints, so it now suffers a -2 to all attacks with it's primary weapon hand.

Khala unloads a burst of energy at the Troll.

1 rolled, +1 damage, 2 points of damage to the trolls hands.

Yorick attempts to make a grapple on the troll...

2 and 4 rolled, however the troll rolls a natural 1 on it's attack of opportunity, so it fails to resist the grapple (DM ruling)

The creature is unexpectedly grabbed around it's recently wounded arm, and flipped over Yorick's back, though it still stands after the sudden flip. Yorick begins to wrestle with the creature.

18 rolled on the hold, and it is now held, 6 points of damage inflicted to it's stomach region

Brawn tries to get involved, and seems to stand a good chance with his increased size.

3 rolled, +10, 13, touch successful, Brawn Joins the Grapple.

Brawn tries to pin the creature with his tremendous hands.

11 rolled, Brawn manages to pin the troll during the Troll's round.

The Troll tries to force Brawn's massive self off of him.

4 rolled modifiers added, The trollish creature fails to get out of the pin.

You all notice the trolls wounded arm is healing.

Total of 38 points of damage done, but it appears to have regenerated a lot of the damage to it's primary weapon hand.

All this happens, and the Cleric attempts to stabalize our wounded friend.

12 rolled, successful, Mak is stabalized


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 16, 2002)

Khelon charges the pinned troll and being careful not to skewer the grapplers, slashes at it with his rapier.

"For the Glory of Apollo!"


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 16, 2002)

_Yorick attempt to put the troll in a four finger arm lock! Then smashes the troll a good one with his fist!_ 










*OOC:*


 Flurry of blows, Attempt to maintain pin and also do damage with second shot! (using monk hand to hand damage)


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 16, 2002)

Seeing that the troll is quite occupied at the moment, Krindor moves over to Mak and uses _lay on hands_ for all the 4 points.
In celestial, she prays for the healing gift.
"Elishar, shed your healing light upon this man, who has helped one of your faithfulls to fight evil."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 16, 2002)

Mak wakes up all of a sudden, and sees Krindor leaning over him.
_What?! I am dead and in heaven?_ 
Then he notices his partially healed arm and understands.
_Gee, I fainted because of this scratch! This is definitely NOT the impression I wanted to make._

"Thank you very much, splendid lady. Now let's go and give that spawn of evil what he deserves."

He stands up, shaking his head for a moment, then picks up one of his acid flasks, and proceed to pour it all over the pinned down troll's face.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 16, 2002)

_Khala just watches the fight, having nothing productive to do._

ooc: ok..ok..full defense..


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 16, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Khala just watches the fight, having nothing productive to do. *




You can't even tell me full defense or something? Refocus? Nothing?


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 17, 2002)

Brawn will continue the pin, if that's the smartest-looking thing to do.
Otherwise, he'll get a shot in as well. (1d6+STR bonus using spiked armor)

"uuurgghh!!  This guy tough to hold down.
Kick him when he's down, everyone! "


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 17, 2002)

23 - Novyet/Fangtooth
22 - Kalanyr/Khelon
12 - Lichtenhart/Mak
11 - Dalamar/Krindor
10 - Darkwolf/Khala
5 - Macbrea/Yorick
4 - Reapersaurus/Brawn
4 - Blanka/Creature

Khelon's Charge: 11 rolled, misses everything.
Mak's Acid: (I'm Delaying you till last for this action)
Krindor: Heals Mak for 4 hp.
Khala: Full Defense
Yorick: 16 rolled, successful, 10 pts.
Brawn: 19 rolled, 7 pts.
Blanka: (Out Cold)
Mak's Acid: Finishing Touch to kill the troll is to CDG it with Acid.

I imagine Khelon rushed forwards and tried to cut the troll, but it's thick skin and armored body prevented it. Mak was unconsious at this moment, but I gave him the benefit of the doubt so I delayed him. Krindor brought Mak back up. Khala stood by watching the brawl. Brawn and Yorick totally finished off the creature, wearing it out. Then Mak (probably a little vengeance in his eyes) finished off the troll by pouring acid over it's body.

I assume that the acid only can disolve "most" of the troll, but a Knowledge check DC 15 would easily reveal that you need to burn trolls or treat them in acid to kill them, so I'll wait and see what you do.

*Half-Troll*
*Medium-sized Giant*
*Hit Dice:* 6d8+18 (42 hp)
*Initiative:* +1 (+1 dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*AC:* 21 (+1 dex, +4 natural, +4 monstrous scale mail +2 masterwork large wooden shield)
*Attacks:* 2 claws +7 melee (or masterwork bastard sword +8 melee), bite +2 melee; or masterwork throwing axe +2 ranged
*Damage:* Claw 1d4+3, bastard sword 1d10+4, bite 1d4+1, throwing axe 1d6+3
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft. by 5 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Rend 1d8+4
*Special Qualities:* Regeneration 3, scent, darkvision 90 ft.
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 17, Dex 12, Con 17, Int 8, Wis 9, Cha 8
*Skills:* Listen +5, Spot +5
*Feats:* Alertness, Iron Will
__________________________________
*Climate/Terrain:* Any land, aquatic, and underground 
*Organization:* Solitary, Team (2-4), or squad (6-10)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* Equipment
*Allignment:* Always chaotic evil
*Advancement:* By character class
________________________
*Encounter Level:* 3
*Circumstance:* Average Difficulty
*Experience Reward:* 900 xp x 1.0
*Treasure Reward:* 900 gp (Equipment)

Half trolls are the genetic runts of troll society. They are equally fierce and agressive compared to thier bulkier cousins, but they are physically weaker than normal trolls. Half-trolls can be born in any troll clan, and are not actually related to any other species. Sometimes half-trolls, with thier slightly keener intellects, can become the leaders of a lesser troll tribe, and on rare occations they are able to join human society as normal members. Half trolls tend to have more body hair than other trolls, and are less lanky. Half-trolls are proficient in medium armor and carry human weapons to make up for thier weaker standing in troll society. All trolls are proficient with simple weapons, and most half-trolls are proficient in all martial weapons. Most Half-trolls encountered have acquired at least some masterwork equipment in the spoils of hero-hunting that is so traditional in Troll society. Sometimes bits and pieces of trolls armor hint at magical protection. Certain pieces of most Troll armor were at one time part of magical vestments. Half-Trolls cannot use human armor normally, bits and pieces of many different armors are combined to form the crude armor they wear, destroying the enhancement of the magical armor.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 17, 2002)

With a sigh of relief, Krindor picks up some hay and wipes the blade of her sword. After making sure it has no stains, she returns it to its sheath.
She then straightens her outfit and wipes the dust, that she got when she knealed to heal Mak, off her knees. After getting all done, she heads to Mak.
"You should watch your arm for a while, it isn't completely healed yet."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 17, 2002)

Brawn walks over to Yorick and gives the equivalent of a Lizardman "high-five".
In Dracopnic, Brawn says "Great thinking there, Yorick.
You rassle good.
That was fun, we should try that again sometime."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 17, 2002)

Khelon, spontaneously casts Cure Minor Wounds x3 on Mak, swapping out his 0th level spells.

"Join the church, free the world they said. More like join the church heal the world. Oh well guess I need something to do. "


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 17, 2002)

"Lets drag this thing to where we can burn it.  Burning it here will cause a lot of collateral damage."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2002)

Khelon checks if the wounded man is alive and if so stabilises him, then gets a Potion of Cure Light Wounds from his pack and gives it to the guy.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 18, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Khelon checks if the wounded man is alive and if so stabilises him, then gets a Potion of Cure Light Wounds from his pack and gives it to the guy. *




I'm going to delay the stabilize and cure light on her briefly to describe just what your looking at:

A woman who's arms and legs were ripped off so that a Troll could eat the meat right off of the bone. Her heart and internal organs are in decent condition, but you can't confirm that healing her is such a great idea.

If you were a higher level cleric who could cast regenerate and revive and things along those lines, this could be a job you could handle, however your looking at someone who will likely be in extreme pain if you bring her back to consciousness.

[Meta]Kalanyr, this is a little bit of DM styling instead of ruling based on game rules. This woman is not dead right now. Because you are not threatened, I will allow you to stabalize her easily. I will allow you to heal her back up to full HP with your cure light potion, however, you must choose to let that recovery wake her up or not. If you wake her, you can speak to her, but I don't think her reaction will be very good with her scars and missing limbs. Basically your stuck with a moral Dilemma: Wake a woman up that will never naturally recover from her wounds (unless you can find the appropriate cleric or such), or let her die, find her friends and family, and have a proper burial.[/Meta]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 18, 2002)

After the first spell cast on him, Mak says: "Oh, thanks, but don't waste your art on me, Khelon; can you do anything for her?." pointing the the dying girl. Can you give me a hand to drag taking this beast out of here, Brawn? Will another fask of acid work, Khala?"

_Actually, ugly beast, I'm very sorry I didn't hurt you more._ 

While he wait for the answers, he searches the remnants of the half-troll for anything valuable, trying not to look too obvious.









*OOC:*


 What's a little pick pocket between friends?


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2002)

Stabilize and use the potion, leave her unconscious.

"I suggest we find some help for this person, these wounds are far beyond my meager skill to rectify. Does anyone know of a powerful cleric around here?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 18, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *After the first spell cast on him, Mak says: "Oh, thanks, but don't waste your art on me, Khelon; can you do anything for her?." pointing the the dying girl. Can you give me a hand to drag taking this beast out of here, Brawn? Will another fask of acid work, Khala?"
> 
> Actually, ugly beast, I'm very sorry I didn't hurt you more.
> 
> ...




Medium Troll Scale Male
Masterwork Throwing Axe (in the wall I guess)
Masterwork Bastard Sword (in hands)
Masterwork Large Wooden Shield (On Back)

That summarizes it's valluables I believe...


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 18, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Medium Troll Scale Male
> Masterwork Throwing Axe (in the wall I guess)*



How is a male scaley troll a valuable? 

And either the Throwing Axe is still in Brawn's shoulder, or it fell off where it nailed Brawn.

Brawn walks back to where he got 'axed' and picks it up, testing the weight and balance.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 18, 2002)

Khelon,

You recall that there is a potent cleric in Allimon, the city you came here from. Allimon is about 58 miles south of Farlisk (You are Here). The Cleric is none-other than the man that you trained under, Alexander Grandage. Alexander is a great Breton Cleric, and has a great deal of knowledge and experience about the world. You are quite well recited in his lifestyle and attitude. The man is a nice balding/bearded breton of small stature and large forearms. He is the most likely source for healing this woman, and you know quite well he would help you for no monetary cost.

You have studied his notes, and you know that he can cast the spell needed to heal this woman. Your expected travel time for this trip is dependant on getting the appropriate kind of transportation. The local Giant Beatles are out of thier stables, and will likely be perfectly willing to take you in a week when they get back, however, they are not normally interested in performing "short" trips like 58 miles, and the week of delay may not be acceptable to your character, so you may choose to walk or ride by whatever means you can acquire. The woman's condition can be kept stable as long as you cast cure light wounds on her once each day, however if her condition become's threatened again you may not be able to save her.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 18, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *How is a male scaley troll a valuable?
> 
> And either the Throwing Axe is still in Brawn's shoulder, or it fell off where it nailed Brawn.
> 
> Brawn walks back to where he got 'axed' and picks it up, testing the weight and balance. *




The axe is definitely a fine weapon that can be used well in your hands. You find it quite to your liking weight/balance wise.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 19, 2002)

A short update to push the story along...

The situation with the woman is currently good, if you choose to keep her in this condition and take her to Allimon, I'll need to know what kind of transportation you all will choose to take.

(Page 143 Player's Handbook)
On foot, at 30 feet per round - 24 miles per day (2 days)
Light Horse or Light Warhorse - 48 miles (1.2 days)
Heavy Horses (not overburdened) - 40 miles per day (1.5 days)
Cart Mules and Wagons - 16 miles per day (4 days)

This is just rough travel time pending that you don't encounter too much traffic, damaged roads, or encounters.

Also, in town if you stay the fee is 5 silver per room in the inn.

There may be other leads if anyone wants to look for them, and you probably should find out the identity of the injured woman, though it's entirely up to each of you as individuals. Also, the authorities will be curious no doubt... as it's commonly known that dead trolls and injured women are disturbances in the peace.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 19, 2002)

Brawn comes back from picking up the axe and drags the half-trolls body away from the flammable haybales wherever someone smart says would be the best place to burn in.

If he sees anyone fussing over the chewed limbless woman, he'll ask "What you doing?
Isn't she dead?

I'm sure she'd rather be dead than live like that."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 19, 2002)

Khelon looks up from the woman

"I know of someone who could heal her, as badly wounded as she is, Alexender Grandage, one of the most powerful clerics in the area and my teacher in the priestly ways. But its 2 days journey from here if we walk, less time if we find transport. As long as she remains unconscious, and I can tend to her, she will be in no pain. I think a small delay in our plans might be in order, this women could use some help. We need to journey to Allimon."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2002)

"A quest to save an innocent. A very noble deed to do. I will join on this trip. But I don't think I have the money necessary to get myself a transport, I used all that I had left to get here."


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 19, 2002)

_Yorick looks at the woman laying on the floor says in common,_ "Asss much asss I would lovess to helppssss her I cannot afford to paysss for her limbssss.  I will accompany the group to the clergy but sssheee issss going to have to play for her own ssssspellling."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 19, 2002)

Hearing Yorick's hiss reminds Brawn , o 0  "Oh, yeah, I'm supposed to be a Lizardman!"

"Guyssss? It'sss late, and we're sssupossssed to get jobsss tonight? 
Anyone elssse want to ssstill meet the elfsiesss?

I don't usssually travel at midnightss..."


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 19, 2002)

"I think we should probably meet with the elf to at least see what he is going to say.  Beyond that we are able to go whatever direction we choose.  I vote for saving the girl, even if I can't exactly afford the cost of doing so."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 19, 2002)

"Shouldn't we try to find and inform her family before? Maybe they can afford her treatment. Tomorrow morning we'll sell this bastard's gear and get some money for the travel. Khelon, if you're willing to tend her we can at the meeting or check again if there's any offer of work near Allimon."

_Oh, I haven't much to do here anyway and these guys will probably get themselves killed or worse without me._


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 20, 2002)

Looks like your discussion about what to do is going along just fine, but if we want to push on, everyone can tell me thier personal intentions to handle in town. One ideas it to split up and get more done that way since this is a messageboard game.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 20, 2002)

" My mentor would ask no money for healing this woman, but he may request a favour of me. The lack of money presents a problem for myself as well as I lack the money to purchase a mount. I cannot take the women alone however, she is too heavy and would be injured if I was waylaid."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 20, 2002)

in draconic, "Hell, it's a shame she got hurt.
Looks like a nice lady.
But we got no money - that's why we're trying to get jobs.

And in my tribe, weak ones are eaten all the time.
It's the way of the jungle.  I mean swamp! 

It's a bitch she got eaten, but it happens all the time.

Do we even know she wants to be fixed by this magic-guy?
Maybe she not like magic?
Or her family not like it.

Either way, I'm going back to see about that elf and the job - maybe stop some kobolds and save someone else from getting eaten like pretty lady.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 20, 2002)

_Yorick looks about then at Brawn and says in draconic,_ "In truth I cannot really fault them for wanting the help her as they are softskins.  We should see if she has family in town and let them deal with the injuries of the woman.  If they wish to pay us to carry her to the healer that is fine."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 20, 2002)

Krindor looks, with her head slightly tilted to the side, at the two lizards as they talk.
"Excuse me, but it is not polite to speak in a language your company does not understand. What are the two of you talking of, if I may inguire?"


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 20, 2002)

_Yorick looks up from the conversation and says in common,_ "We were commenting that in our culture ssshe would be probably put out of her misssery. But sssince we are not in our culture that we ssshould asssk her family if they will take care of her or pay ussss to take her to the healersss ssssome disstance away.  It issssn't a very bad prossspect on doing a sssservice for citizensss of thissss town. Kind of a mobile health care sssysstem."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 21, 2002)

"Perhaps she may dislike magic, but since the vast majority do not and would rather have health restored to them, I think its a valid risk. On the otherhand finding her family may be a good idea, to find some information about her out. Though I do not like the idea of charging them just to help this poor soul. It will cost us naught more than the transport."


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 21, 2002)

_Yorick nods,_ "Well, we ssshould find out if sssshe hasss family here in town.  If we carry her to another city and then have her healed that pretty much is a death sssentence or invite to poverty.  As I doubt ssshe can make it back from the other town without out aid.  And that would require gold. Asss I cannot ssssee a good reason to port peasssantsss about the landsss for free."


"The fact you guysss want to take her from her home to another city isss like saying that fisssh was injured sssso I helped it up on land and healed it.  Then left it there to die. Unless your going to take it upon yourssselvesss to care for her the ressst of your livesss."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 21, 2002)

The female breton nods.
"You have a very good point, Yorick. We really should find the woman's family before deciding on what to do with her."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 21, 2002)

Brawn looks at the others and strains out in Common, "I was also saying I need better job - wasn't elf-guy offering job?

It close to midnight... "


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 21, 2002)

I'm setting a 1 day timer, it's 4:48 central time right now. By 4:48 Central Time tommorrow (Thursday), I need to know what you are all doing.

Seperate or as a group, I just want to push the action along.

At 4:48 tommorow I will update everyone to approximately quarter after midnight. It's about 10 PM now IC.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 22, 2002)

Khala already recommended we meet with the elf at midnight and find out what he is offering.  Khala will be there to hear the offer.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 22, 2002)

Khelon will

1) Take the woman back to the Inn (after collecting his backpack)
Rent 2 rooms at the Inn, one for the woman, one for him.
2) Assess if she will remain stable and unconscious if he is absent
3) If 2) reveals she would destabilise or wake up without tending he will stay there and ask the rest of the group to try and find her family, if 2 reveals she would be safe he will make some enquiries of the bartender if the girl is a local or a visitor.

(No Use trying to tramp across the country at midnight.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 22, 2002)

_Yorick notes the Beton taking the woman to the inn and says to the group in common,_ "Okaysss, we ssshould sssseee what the elfsies wantsss to pay uss for."  _At that point Yorick heads out with Brawn to the meeting place with the elf._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 22, 2002)

Mak'Teh-Nar will

1)Drag the troll somewhere suitable and dispose of the body.
2)Ask if whoever care for the girl need anything
3)Check if there's any job offer near Allimon
4)Go to the rendezvous with the elf

(Am I at 4 or 5 hp?)


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 22, 2002)

Krindor will assist Mak in disposing the troll's corpse.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 22, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Brawn comes back from picking up the axe and drags the half-trolls body away from the flammable haybales wherever someone smart says would be the best place to burn in.*











*OOC:*


 already done, on someone's in-character request, i believe.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 22, 2002)

> Darkwolf
> Khala already recommended we meet with the elf at midnight and find out what he is offering. Khala will be there to hear the offer.



All you need to look at is the next post, with information on the Elf.


> Kalanyr
> Khelon will
> 1) Take the woman back to the Inn (after collecting his backpack)
> Rent 2 rooms at the Inn, one for the woman, one for him.
> ...



1 gp will pay for both rooms. The woman will need your near-full time watch in order to insure her safety.


> Macbrea
> Yorick notes the Beton taking the woman to the inn and says to the group in common, "Okaysss, we ssshould sssseee what the elfsies wantsss to pay uss for." At that point Yorick heads out with Brawn to the meeting place with the elf.



Read on to the elf summary. 


> Lichtenhart
> Mak'Teh-Nar will
> 1)Drag the troll somewhere suitable and dispose of the body.
> 2)Ask if whoever care for the girl need anything
> ...



You are at 4 hp I think, from laying of hands. I think Kal's char will be fine to watch the girl, and although earlier in the thread there was some news from Allimon, you will just have to wait till morning to look around again.


> Dalamar
> Krindor will assist Mak in disposing the troll's corpse.



Understood. I'll just assume you all do it properly with a small fire and such.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 23, 2002)

It is midnight, and it is quite dark here in Farlisk. The troll was burned quite completely, and the smoke was green and smelled quite a bit like sewage. The town is utterly silent at the moment, and apparently anyone that would be looking for the woman is not. Your group has mostly come to meet the wood elf in a dark and rather small alleyway. The elf is quite different from the way he originally appeared. Now his hair is silver and his face is almost emotionless. He appears to be the same elf, however, as his stature, composure, and voice are all the same.

The Elf silently sits on an empty barrel waiting for everyone to get to the meeting place. Promptly after he is sure that no more have decided to come, he makes his offer. He opens up a cloth sack on the ground. Inside the sack you can see some red and violet cloths. Closer inspection reveals them to be cloaks, of very fine quality. The elf grabs three more cloth sacks and opens them up for you all to view. Each cloth sack contains another piece of apparel. Gloves and shoes, jerkins and tunics, silk pants. Two of the outfits are fit for women, and four outfits are fit for men. A glancing check reveals silver buttons and golden colored tassles. Earrings and rings are shown in the last sack, a handful of each, all quite valuable in appearance.

The Elf smiles at anyone who looks closer but tries to discourage anyone who wants to actually handle the merchandise. The Elf is quite a bit more professional looking when carefully picks up the bags with the utmost care not to pick up any dirt along with the garments. He then puts the sacks inside of another sack on his belt, one at a time. The belt sack is smaller than the other four sacks, which boggles the mind a little. It appears that mayhaps this man is a master of the slight of hand.

"Greetings... I suspect your the kind of mud-trampers and troll hunters I might be able to use. The kind of people that are too kind to be slavers, and too unsettled to live anywhere other than in danger. I won't force you to do anything now. I don't want to force you to do anything. Don't ask my name, please. If your asked to describe me, then tell whoever is asking what I looked like earlier."

"My lover, the nymph she is, has been stolen from me. They probably copied her as soon as they could find the time to kidnap her. The problem is that I can't touch them since the operation is legal, and there's a pretty good chance that despite the kidnapping I would be put to death for interfering in affairs around here. I won't ask you to kill any citizens. I won't ask you to rescue my wife. I'll have someone more professional or more reputable deal with those things. I need someone to roll in the beetle dung for me."

"What I need someone to do, is to disable thier giant beetles for me. (Without anyone saying a word, it appears the man reacts to someone's thoughts) Who? Oh, well the Bart Company of course. They are the only company that can legally trade simulicrum's of missing persons. I'll never know how many people they bribed for that license. Anyway, I need someone to delay the beetles for a few days the next time they stop in Farlisk. They should be here Friday (it's Sunday). All you have to do is get into those stables and overfeed the beetles. Overfed beetles sleep for quite a while... especially the female ones. If you just put the thing out of commission for more than a day, by whatever means you can, that will allow me to prepare to make my move."

The man doesn't let anyone leave, and waits for thier answers before continueing.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 23, 2002)

Brawn asks, "How it legal to kidnap ssssomeone?

That not ssssound right.

Thosse clothesss may be pretty, but not to me.
Is that sssupposed to be pay-ment?

What do fire beetles normally do for the Company?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 24, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Brawn asks, "How it legal to kidnap ssssomeone?
> 
> That not ssssound right.
> 
> ...




For the Bart company, it is quite legal to kidnap and copy someone. They have the license in all cities and city-states. Like I said, noboby knows how they have it. It happens to just be a generally accepted fact.

These clothes should suffice as payment, they are quite valuable. Even if you don't want them, they are worth many times thier weight in gold. I do think you like gold?

Fire Beetles? Why do you ask?


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 24, 2002)

"I don't underssstand.
How it legal to kidnap sssomeone?

And I like gold - I don't like clothesss.
Givess usss gold, and we'll talk.
I don't know if these clothesss are best used for royalty, or for butt-wiping.

And it not likely that we'll find royalty to ssssell them to.
Do we lookss like merchantsss to you?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 24, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"I don't underssstand.
> How it legal to kidnap sssomeone?
> 
> And I like gold - I don't like clothesss.
> ...




"Lizardfolk, with your skin so green, don't contradict me..."

"It is simply the truth. All records for hundreds of years explain that the Bart company has free range all over the continent. I have no idea how they maintain it, it is none of my business."

"I'll give you some gold... if I have some after I acquire the services of someone more professional to deal with the return of my wife."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 26, 2002)

"Mmmm, and when and where should we meet you with the rest of our reward? Do you expect it to be a large convoy, one with a lot of escort? For that would raise our expenses..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 27, 2002)

Warning, the thread title has changed, but please ignore it and contiue to (?pretend?) your characters are alive? No really I'm (not) kidding! Seriously, your all not (very) dead. No, it's just a joke (on your pathetic wimpy characters, by my Overpowered Diefic dieties, roar!).

    (This is not a) Bump (because that would mean this is a joke)


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 27, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"Mmmm, and when and where should we meet you with the rest of our reward? Do you expect it to be a large convoy, one with a lot of escort? For that would raise our expenses..." *




"You really think highly of yourself don't you? Fine, if you want a big reward, then you'll have to do the big job. If you want to try to save my _daughter_ then I recommend you make a prayer to whatever gods you have tonight. The Caravan will have at least two bands of warriors with them."

"But I'll pay you with something other than gold..."

The Elf reaches inside of his pouch again and pulls out a large Velvet-orange sack. He sets it down on the barrel where he was sitting, and unfolds four extremely fine cloaks. They reflect a glossy blueish hue, and seem to have an interior coating of orange blue.

"These are worth more than you stand to make in a hundred years. And considering your not elves, I doubt your ability to live that long. Especially with the attitudes you have."

"I don't pay upfront to people that don't hold anything over my head. You could have been happy with the easy job, but no, you demand to see rewards up-front.

"You wouldn't pay upfrong to a strange group of unknown mercenaries in a backwater town would you? I doubt it, your not that dumb looking."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 27, 2002)

Sits in the room some more.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 27, 2002)

_Yorick glances at Brawn and says in draconic,_ "Hmm, wonder how those would hold up being drug though the swamp waters?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 27, 2002)

Khala looks at the tall and medium lizards and says in draconic,"Probably not well at all.  Something tells me those are to be sold to someone else for a decent amount of money, not worn by us.  As it is, there are more than 6 of us and far more than 4 males and only 1 female so selling them and dividing the loot would be better, unless you want to do only the tough one(which I highly recommend we have the entire group with us)."

He then says with his hands in the drow sign language, "I sure wish there was someone here who understood this, because draconic is too well known of a language to be holding private conversations in."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 27, 2002)

(in Common, with no hiss cause he's unsure of himself) "I don't care if elf knows what we're saying - I guess he doesn't want me talking to him, so I talk to you guys.

Even if we wanted to become merchants and try to find someone to buy these foofy clothes, who's to say this guy didn't steal these clothes and we'll get blamed for it?

I'm too used to getting blamed for something other people do...

Elfie who is not what he appears to be - first you said your nymph lover is kidnapped, then she's your wife, now your daughter needs rescuing too?


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 27, 2002)

Krindor is amazed at the attention to details the lizardman is showing. She had missed that point herself and now looks intently at the elf, _detecting evil_.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 28, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Krindor is amazed at the attention to details the lizardman is showing. She had missed that point herself and now looks intently at the elf, detecting evil. *




You detect the presence of evil immediately.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 28, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Elfie who is not what he appears to be - first you said your nymph lover is kidnapped, then she's your wife, now your daughter needs rescuing too?[/COLOR] *




"I don't know what your talking about. I was only complementing my wife's figure when I called her a nymph. She's not really a nymph, that would involve a lot more thought."

"Are there any more of you I should Know about? I saw a cleric in the bar, is he preoccupied or something? What about those three with the scalded armor?"


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 28, 2002)

Krindor bows slightly at the elf.
"I am sorry, sir, but I do not associate with people that have the moral code you do."
She turns to leave to check on how Khelon is doing with the woman.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 28, 2002)

Brawn asks Krindor "So elfie not who he says he is?
He tryin' to put one over on us?

Then he probably stole those clothes from someone - lies not good.

I don't like lies. "

Brawn reaches back and unsheathes his Fullblade, keeping it between he and the Elf-thing.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 28, 2002)

_And now? follow the elf or the paladin? the money or the girl? what the ****! the girl!_

"It seems you're going to fatten those beetles by yourself. Fare well!"

Mak joins krindor.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 28, 2002)

_Yorick looks over his shoulder at the elf as he strolls away,_ "Well, weeesss unable to accept yah dealsss. Clothesss have no interest to me or my frieldssss."


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 28, 2002)

Khala will follow the lizardmen back into the inn.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 28, 2002)

Krindor smiles slightly at the lizardman's way of talking.
"I don't know if the 'elfsie' is lieing or not. But he is an evil person, and I don't associate with evil except to take it down."


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 29, 2002)

"Ill make sure you regret turning your backs to me. Commoners, disgusting, insignificant, commoners..."

And with that, the man stomps off with an elvish look of,  "I'm better than you, and you don't even deserve to act like that" in his stride.

Now you all return to the end (pay the usual 5 silvers per room please) and can get a good nights rest, or explain to your breton friend who is tending the woman what just transpired.

If your ready to push the story on, you can just tell me your character is going to sleep, however if you want to stay up a bit longer for a handful of more leads, I welcome the opportunity to present them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 29, 2002)

Hum... just realized you guys did overcome a threat, since an Aristocrat's power comes from thier skills and not thier power. I think a small xp reward is suitable.

Let's see...  xp... 150/5 earns you each 30 more xp. I'm rewarding Kal for watching the woman, with 30 points for himself. So that's 30 points all around.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 29, 2002)

_Upon returning to the inn Yorick pays for a room for the night.  He will glance in on Khelon and tell him in common,_ "The elfsiessss wasssn't a good man. We decided his offer wassssn't very good. I think Brawn and Me are going to go kobold hunting tommorrowssss. Iffin you want to come along you are welcome to do sssoo."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 29, 2002)

Having watched the elf leave closely, Brawn followed the rest back to the inn.
He'll tell them he'll see them tomorrow, and "I hope we get to fight some bad kobolds or sssssomething" before returning to the stable and his bed of hay and belongings.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 29, 2002)

Krindor goes through his coins and then sighs.
"Will one of you kindly lend me two silvers, it seems I don't have enough. I will of course pay them back when I can."


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 29, 2002)

_Yorick hands Krindor 3 silver, so that she may also grab something to eat if need be._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 29, 2002)

"Don't bother money, milady." says Mak as he hands a gold piece to the innkeeper.
"May you have a resting night and peaceful dreams!" he adds performing an elegant hand-kissing.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 29, 2002)

_Khala chuckles to himself watching his companions try to one-up each other when helping out the lady paladin.  He places 5 silver on the bar._ "One room please."

_After collecting his key he goes back and listens for more rumors._


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 29, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Khala chuckles to himself watching his companions try to one-up each other when helping out the lady paladin.  He places 5 silver on the bar. "One room please."
> 
> After collecting his key he goes back and listens for more rumors. *



The night is dim, and the innkeeper is short for words. He simply states, "Here." The Skinny pale little man passes a parchment across the table at you. It is unfolded before your eyes, and inside there are 20 pieces of red rope. It's a little sticky when you touch it, but it's obviously not an adhesive.

"Take these downstairs to Obeseda. She's quite knowledgable about things beyond her dormatory, dispite the fact that she never leaves. She might be able to help you out, but watch yourself around her. Also, I warn you not to simply hand her these sticks. She's liable to bite your arm off if you do that. Throw them, or drop them on the ground. Don't do it all at once either. She won't have any reason to talk to you if your not giving her something, and the only use for gold to her is to keep me paid. Nobody knows how it is that she has so much gold either."

"If she doesn't have anything to tell you, you should wait till morning. Of course, you could always go out and try and find the Brother's Butcher and Barber. They walk the town late at night... and nobody ever sees them during the day. More often than not, I get visitors for them that only travel in the night as well... Who knows why..."

"They are a little quichy, so I recommend you don't approach them with an open hand. They oftentimes are the source for the only income at the appothecary, when the order strange sugars and syrups. They have a knack for being wealthy, but stingy, so they're a good bet for work."


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 30, 2002)

_Khala nods and thanks him, then takes the package, hides it within his cloak, and proceeds downstairs.  He finds the proper room and knocks on the door._


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 30, 2002)

"I thank you for the offer Yorick, but it seems that Mak already went and paid for me."
She hands the three silvers back to Yorick and then turns to Mak with a smile.
"Thank you, I will pay back when I get enough money."


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Khala nods and thanks him, then takes the package, hides it within his cloak, and proceeds downstairs.  He finds the proper room and knocks on the door. *




Before you can even get the door open, you here a sound that falls somewhere between lip smacking, and squeezing a sponge.

The room is pitch black, save for a glowing stone in the center of the room. The stone is on a pedastal, and there is a chair in front of the stone.

A creature wobles and bends the air around it as it approaches the table. It's massive rotund self is obviously visable, but undistinguishable from the dark background. You can't tell where this creature begins or ends.

It speaks in Giant, "Did you bring an offering?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 31, 2002)

Brawn falls quickly to sleep in his stable, dreaming Saurial dreams of hunting, eating, and fighting.....   and *&^*ing.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 1, 2002)

*OOC:*


Darkwolf is away, so I'm going to push forwards a little.

Freeze Frame: Darkwolf is speaking with the creature known as Obeseda. His actions here will take place BEFORE anything else happens. Since he will be away for a decently long term, after this week, I'm going to set him aside temporarily.

So, with that said...







Morning comes. All of you rest well, and gain all the benefits of a nights rest. Wizards and Clerics should inform me of thier prepared spells.

The day is yours. Where are you going? Who are you looking for? What are you doing?

Kalanyr, the woman appears to have completely stabilized, and will remain as such every day that you use 2 0-level spell slots or 1 1st-level spell slot to keep the woman stable. She can be moved about freely without any danger as long as there are no strenuous circumstances. Consider her as though she is at -9.9 and over the course of the night she went to -9.99, so she is in dire condition every day wasted.

As for everyone else, I'd love to find out where you are going, and what your motivations are.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 1, 2002)

Krindor moves to the room where Khelon is looking after the wounded woman.
"Khelon, go have a walk and ease your muscles. As a warrior, I know that if you just stay inside, you're not going to be in shape to defend yourself. I can take care of her and you can possibly find out about her family or close friends."
She gives him a friendly and assuring smile.


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 2, 2002)

_Khala stares at the thing for a second before recovering and says, "I did not understand that.  Do you speak the common tongue, draconic, elven, undercommon, or sign?"_


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 2, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Khala stares at the thing for a second before recovering and says, "I did not understand that.  Do you speak the common tongue, draconic, elven, undercommon, or sign?" *




The beastly incarnation of a woman looks at you with disaproval. "You come here, and you are not prepared?" She is speaking common now. You find her voice to be quite gravely and strange. "I am obeseda, master of the one wind." With that, a strange pressured sound comes from the woman and a stink fills the room. She starts to laugh, and then it gets to the point where she laughs so hard she rolls over onto her side.

"Well then, I assume you have my treats? I'll answer one question for each. I can't be sure I'm right, but I'm a master of astrology, and I do fairly well for myself."

The woman opens up a case and reveals what looks like navigating equipment. A moment later the room disappears around you, and you can no longer see the planet's surface. Everything is stars around you.

"This is the best place to do this, so let's get started."


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 3, 2002)

"I am prepared, but I haven't had the opportunity to learn that language yet.  Perhaps soon.  My first question is, 'What quest can the group I am in fulfill with the least chance of a death occuring that will help us grow in the most power and resources?'


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 3, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *"I am prepared, but I haven't had the opportunity to learn that language yet.  Perhaps soon.  My first question is, 'What quest can the group I am in fulfill with the least chance of a death occuring that will help us grow in the most power and resources?' *




"I'm not exactly sure what you want, since everything your asking about is subject to opinion, but let's just see what the universe thinks..."

With that, the obese green skinned woman begins to focus on something in her hand, and the picture of the universe changes around you.

You see shades of blue, whitening on the bottom, and yellowing on the top. This forms as the color of the scenery changes to a grassy plain, and a pastel blue sky, similar to a prarie.

The center of the figure silvers, and soon takes on a shine of it's own. It appears like a breastplate. The figure's shoulders form into silvery plates, garmented by the deep blue. The blue turns to cloth, and soon the face is revealed. Thin blondish eyebrows, green eyes, and bangs first, then a long blond poneytail and a blue ribbon. Soon the battle-skirt and greaves of the knightly woman come into view. Then lastly, her gauntlets, bracers, and silver boots.

The woman bears the marks  of Knighthood on her armor, and her stance is regal. The area around her changes, darkens, and fills with red spots as you look at the markings. She bears marks unrecognizable to you, however they are very exact and the marking is quickly memorized by you.

The red dots turn into faces, with huge mouths filled with jagged and mishapen teeth. The creatures near, and surround the woman. She draws a very fine rapier, into the air, and around hands.

The creatures are innumerable, hundreds, and they rush forward with thier yellowed green hides. They scamper, and though silent, you can sense the barking and howling in your spine.

The woman bloodies and slaughters them, six and seven at a time. Every few seconds more come and die, piling the bodies on top of each other. 

The frame zooms out, so that you can see the region more clearly. Then the sight zooms out farther and shows you the region of the world, and finally the world. From where your visual started, you are able to determine that the woman was fighting in the northern swamp regions near the troll lands.

That is Obeseda's answer to your question.


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 4, 2002)

_Khala gives her one of the sticky things for answering the first question and then asks her,_"Who is the woman we rescued, is healing her an act that will benefit the common good, and where might we find her family?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

Brawn wakes up early, exits the stable and goes to see if he can get a good veggie breakfast.
He tries the inn, and then goes elsewhere if there's nothing.

He's interested in getting a more interesting and lucrative job than hauling stuff today.
He'll follow the directions of the announcement and drop by the Temple and register with an Acolyte for Kobold Scalp-Hunting Duty.

If he sees any of the others when he comes back to the Inn, he'll ask them how hard they think it would be to track down and trap the Trolls that are worth $20,000 if captured?


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

*OOC:*


 CS - question:
I don't see any of the town names on your cool fractal map mentioned in this thread?
And I don't see any of the town names you've mentioned in this thread on the map?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 5, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your in Farlisk, Allimon is a few miles to the South, and there are probably about 100 other locations that I know about, that are not on the map. Those are the only two we have been concerned with so far if memory serves.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 5, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Brawn wakes up early, exits the stable and goes to see if he can get a good veggie breakfast.
> He tries the inn, and then goes elsewhere if there's nothing.
> 
> He's interested in getting a more interesting and lucrative job than hauling stuff today.
> ...




Your breakfast is inviting and contains both cooked, and raw vegetables. The barkeep seems to be in a very good mood this morning. He is quite jolly even.

If you intend to ask the Bartender about capturing Trolls as well as the party, he tells you a short story about Hanz and Franz.

"I knew a guy named Kenny at one point in my childhood. He was pretty smart, even intelligent. At one point, he was trying to prove his new theory on the concept of a reloading shortbow, and it misfired and hit a troll. That troll was the infamous Hanz of Hanz and Franz, and was rather... reactive towards the boy. Let's just say that they killed kenny, but not after desacrating his body, mutilating his living heart, and then excreting on them. They are rumored to be immortal."

When you reach the registration with the order of the sun (blah blah), they inform you that there is a 500 gold piece initial fee to register as a professional hunter, and they only pay non-registered hunters 10%.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 5, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Khala gives her one of the sticky things for answering the first question and then asks her,"Who is the woman we rescued, is healing her an act that will benefit the common good, and where might we find her family?" *




Obeseda focuses for a second, on the sticky string, not the future. She gobles it up, and savors it for about 4 minutes before returing her thoughts to your question.

"Ah, you rescued a woman. You are a good person. It will benefit you to ha-lp people, in ways you can't comprehend. Let me focus on the name and "calling" of the woman."

((Focuses for about 15 minutes))

"Her name is Emily, and she is from a castle called Udolpho. It is in the northern planes near the troll-lands, and she is running from her overbearing step-father Montony to meet a man named Valencourt. Montony and Valencourt are quite wealthy I believe, as Montony's greed and Valencourt's friends show. That's all I can really pick up. I'm impressive, don't you think? Now give me another stringy."


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 5, 2002)

Spell List:
0- Read Magic, Detect Magic x2 
1- Shield of Faith, Death Knell,Bless (Swapped for Cure Light Wounds on the woman) Domain: Magic Weapon

Khelon gets up and nods to Krindor 

"Thank you, noble warrior. I must warn you watch her carefully her injuries are serious but I am sure a fellow Breton has some knack for healing"

Khelon heads out intot he town to check up what he can find about the lady and to arrange travel to Allimon.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 5, 2002)

The only hints as to the womans wearabouts are not readily available from the townsfolk, as they have never seen her before. Also, little can be deduced from looking around town.

Around noon, however, that changes. A young man with blonde hair comes to inquire to you about a woman.

"I heard you saved a young girl's life last night? Can you take me to see her?"

He is seemingly wealthy and well dressed for a Breton man.


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 5, 2002)

_Khala hands over another sticky string and then once Obeseda recovers asks,_ "Where can I go to learn to foretell the future?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 5, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Khala hands over another sticky string and then once Obeseda recovers asks, "Where can I go to learn to foretell the future?" *




The flatulance of the creature begins to become unbearable, act normally for now. She soon comes to start thinking about your question and states:

Knowing the stars works for gypsies
Magic works for those who are willing to work hard
It's an inborn gift for some
You can always lie and pretend to tell the future
There is also a disease that is a cousin of corpus, that gives you telepathic powers and foresight, but like corpus, it cannot be cured by a normal person. If you were to get this disease, and you could remove it, you would be far better off than I am. If there is a cure, even I cannot find it, and I have been looking for 20 years.


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 5, 2002)

_Khala hands over another sticky string._"I have to go breathe now and hand over some of the info you gave me and you need to air this place out some.  I'll be back in a bit with more questions and you can get more sticky stings then."_  With this Khala runs out of the room and takes a couple deep breaths.  He then goes upstairs to tell the rest of the group what he found with his first 2 questions._


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

Brawn, bummed about the church gouging for hunters, goes back to the inn (with the others?) to look for more opportunity.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 6, 2002)

Khelon looks at the man and assesses him as best he can. (untrained Sense Motive +5)


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 7, 2002)

The man appears to be of goodwill.

((Brawn, the Order of the really long name isn't actually a church or religious order, they are actually very openly polytheistic. However, most hunters get around the fee one way or another, the easiest way being to buy one license for a whole group. Your character probably knows this, and that the rewards hunters can earn for "big game" is the reason for the initial 500 gold piece fee. Big Game... heh, now I'm remembering some very fun battles..."


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 8, 2002)

bump  (are we already down to 4 people playing this one?)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 8, 2002)

Mak'Teh-Nar wakes up late, because his arm still aches and he had wild dreams all night. He leaves hi room refreshed at with his better outfit, politely greets his companions still at the inn, ask absent-mindedly about the girl's condition, then search the village for a suitable (and profitable) place to sell the troll's possessions.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 9, 2002)

You find that this town has little economic bustle, and cannot afford to break your item down into gold. They can offer you rations and such, but it's rather impossible to find anyone able to offer more than 50 gold pieces for a single item.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 9, 2002)

Mak comes back to the tavern after a rapid tour of the town.

"Mmm Farlisk's not good for shopping. I'm thinking about bartering the sword and the armor for a horse and a little cart to better carry the girl. You can take the shield, Khelon: this one's better than yours. I'll take your old one. If there's no problem I'm going with it."

Mak gives his companions time to think about it, then he goes bartering. He tries to use all his social skill making up with  truly moving story about the girl and how they're her only hope to make the merchant give him saddle, barding and a little rations free with the horse and the cart for the sword, the mail and the shield. If he manages to get also some coins, he will put them to good use!


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 9, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"Mmm Farlisk's not good for shopping. I'm thinking about bartering the sword and the armor for a horse and a little cart to better carry the girl. You can take the shield, Khelon: this one's better than yours. I'll take your old one. If there's no problem I'm going with it."*



Brawn asks, "Could you ssseee if they have a really good big Big sssSword for me?
I've gotss a really good Axe for tradess."


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 9, 2002)

Khelon nods to the man

"Very well follow me, I am Khelon. May I ask your name? "

Khelon heads back to the Inn and agrees to give Mak his shield when the Imp asks, before  escorting the man up the stairs to the womans room.


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 9, 2002)

_Yorick decides to check in on the women to see if the cleric is still hanging around watching her._ 











*OOC:*


I am still here. Just was waiting for the long posts to finish. and Someone to figure out some information.  As Yorick, thought we were going kobold hunting in the morning. But everyone else started doing stuff that took very long actions.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 9, 2002)

*OOC:*


 So can we somehow get to the next encounter?  

I was just reading the recent events, and I hadn't noticed how hilarious creamsteak's description of Obseda was.
"The Master of the One Wind", indeed.  LOL!

great stuff, cs.

Now stop giving us so many leads that lead to obstacles and give us a nice blood trail to follow.     <-- big wink


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 10, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Note: made a mistake about the 500 gold piece fee. That's the first guild-charge to become a true BOUNTY HUNTER. My mistake. Actually it costs a 30 gold piece initial fee, and 3gp/month to gain a Mercenary license, which is what you need in order to work for the order of the knights of the moon of the sun, etc.

Also, all I can say is that I will continue to stack pointless -through-> very important leads indescriminately. However, all you need to do in order to go kill stuff is go looking for a fight. I recommend going for the obvious, get the group together to go to Allimon to have the girl treated for her wounds. I do random encounters, since this is a hack n' slash, so you should get a fight or two on the way. Just being meta/kind DM here. From there, if you don't find anything more interesting, go kobold hunting.


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 11, 2002)

_Yorick hunts around for Brawn.  When he finds him he will comment in draconic,_ "Welp, I saw you went to check out the jobs in town. Anything worth going after or should we guard the group while they drag the women to the next city over?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 11, 2002)

"Nawww.... tha trolls sound really tough and the Church charges a start-up fee to hunt kobolds. 

Maybe we can all sign up later.
Other than the foofie guy stuck in the tree by an undead, there's not too good of jobs."


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 12, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Khelon looks at the man and assesses him as best he can. (untrained Sense Motive +5) *




Sorry I forgot about this:

The man says his name is Montony, and that he is the girls rightful keeper. You sense negative-ness in his heart, but he doesn't appear to be dishonest. He apparantly wants to see the girl... He explains she is the daughter of his deceased wife, and he needs her to sign documents releasing her castle to him.

The man offers to reward you for saving her life, if you can do so. He says that, "If you get her to sign the papers I have, I will give you a residency at any of my palaces, an apartment or such. I'm not wealthy, but I do control a good deal of small plantations and retired facilities. If you are not one to stay somewhere, I could probably find some other way of befriending your help."


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 12, 2002)

I really need to catch up on this game I guess...

Ok, first we have lichtenhart who is trading:

Masterwork throwing axe
Medium-sized Giant Scale Mail
Masterwork Bastard Sword
(Large Steel? Shield)

Actually, you are directed to "elfsie" as brawn so lovingly calls him. This man is a merchant, and can afford to trade for more valuable things than the locals in town. He isn't in a very good mood with you though.

Here are some of the goods he is willing to trade, tell me which your interested in, and he will try to name a price.

Items available:
Anything from the Equipment chapter of the Player's handbook
1st-3rd level scrolls of divine spells from the adept list
1st level potions

Three weapons he claims are magical:
A Greatsword (he claims it's far more valuable than you can afford)
A Longsword (he tells you he could be persuaded to give it to you for everything you offered)
A Club (too expensive)

One armor he claims is magical:
Studded leather (too expensive)

Also, you notice a rather gruff and dirty looking muscular man in the room with him, with a crossbow at his side and a variety of throwing knives in his hands.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 12, 2002)

" You seem to have a right to see the girl, but I do not think she is in any condition to see you right now. If you will allow I'll get her healed and then she can decide what she wants to do."


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 12, 2002)

_Yorick glances at the man,_ "Ssssheee will need to have her handsss regrown to sssign anything."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 14, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Brawn asks, "Could you ssseee if they have a really good big Big sssSword for me?
> I've gotss a really good Axe for tradess." *




"Mmm, from what I have seen there are no good weaponsmith in this town, Brawn. Would you like this one?"
Mak shows Brawn the Masterwork bastard sword.
"It looks good to me. Even too good, according to my arm."


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 14, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *" You seem to have a right to see the girl, but I do not think she is in any condition to see you right now. If you will allow I'll get her healed and then she can decide what she wants to do." *




"That will be well enough. How do you plan to help her, good person? I will aid if I can, and stay with her at all times..."


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 16, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"Mmm, from what I have seen there are no good weaponsmith in this town, Brawn. Would you like this one?"
> Mak shows Brawn the Masterwork bastard sword.
> "It looks good to me. Even too good, according to my arm." *



"Naawww  thankssss.

I need bigger sssword than that - that too light in my handsss. 

You say he had potionsss to tradesss?
If he hasss cure-sie potionsss, if we could get one for everybody who helped againssst that wanna-be troll, I'd tradesss the Axxxxe for them."









*OOC:*


 bump to move forward, hopefully


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 16, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Naawww  thankssss.
> 
> I need bigger sssword than that - that too light in my handsss.
> 
> ...




We could definitely use another fight... is there something I should be doing right now? I might be forgetful...


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 16, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I'm not sure what exactly holding it up, but i think it's this side-scene you've got with 'interrogating' the seer that's thrown the resat of us for a loop.

Are we supposed to wait for it to finish, and he returns with the info he obtained?

Are we supposed to set out to drop off the no-arm girl (I guess to call the NPC "Bob" would be in tragically bad taste?  )? If so, who's leading this parade?

And in-character, what are the rewards if our characters do this?  What prospect for cash OR adventure?


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 17, 2002)

*OOC:*



At the moment, I am stuck with Yorick. I was waiting for the party to start into forward motion. This has lead me to be stuck waiting on people.  I am sure they don't want to follow me.  Because if I get an option I want to go out and see if this guy has been eaten up in the tree.  I wasn't so worried about saving him as to seeing what he thought was undead.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 17, 2002)

Give me one more player to say "just push us along whatever the cost" and I'll do it.

BTW... very very interesting Macbrea 

Kalanyr, Lichtenhart, Dalamar, if you two would be so kindly as to prepare the group, I'm sure Darkwolf would go.

Just wish it, and I'll put you "on the road to Allimon" for a few pages.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 17, 2002)

(OOC-I said I was looking for transport in one of my earlier posts. So if I find it and no one else objects lets go already!)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 18, 2002)

"Healing potions, Brawn? Yeah we could use some of them. I'll see what I can get." says Mak taking the axe from the big reptilian.


"Mmmmm I really like your stuff. If it was just me, you wouldn't go home with all this fine objects. But you know an adventuring party is like a family: nobody listen to the wiser ones. If you could be so kind to relieve me of this items we took back from a mighty and dangerous troll last night, I'd like to see a good horse, and then a cart to go with it. Oh and have you got some healing potions? I'll have a few of them too."

OOC: I'm trading
Masterwork throwing axe
Medium-sized Giant Scale Mail
Masterwork Bastard Sword
Large wooden Shield

with a good horse, a cart, some ration and water for the travel, some healing potions and I'll use all my diplomacy, bluff and intimidate to get an acid flask or two to replace those I used on the troll.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"Healing potions, Brawn? Yeah we could use some of them. I'll see what I can get." says Mak taking the axe from the big reptilian.
> 
> 
> "Mmmmm I really like your stuff. If it was just me, you wouldn't go home with all this fine objects. But you know an adventuring party is like a family: nobody listen to the wiser ones. If you could be so kind to relieve me of this items we took back from a mighty and dangerous troll last night, I'd like to see a good horse, and then a cart to go with it. Oh and have you got some healing potions? I'll have a few of them too."
> ...




Allright, he puts together some alchemical mixtures for you to act as healing potions. He gets a total of two six-packs of these. They come in six inch red tin flasks, with a strange opening device shaped like an eight or like a hook that wraps all the way around. The flasks are held together by a thin clear seal that wraps neatly around the tops of the flasks.

(Two six-packs of Tonic, cures 1d8 damage when used)

A Large Bird and a Large Horse, each to pull the wagon.

(Horse and wagon... not much else to say there, and the bird functions as a horse for all aspects)

He dilutes some alchemical substances down to form a watery substance, then drains it through a particularly ammonia-like leaf. This substance is then mixed with a blue fluid to form acid, which he passes over the table to you.

(Two normal flasks of Acid)

Diplomacy/Bluff/Intimidate check, rolled 4+1+20... he seems very threatened by you, quite a bit. Apparently your threat does carry weight, because you appear to have some knowledge about his real reason for being here. He's happy to see you leave, to say the least. He even hands you a small purple sack, which holds your "change." A full 48 gold coins and 66 silver coins, with a sprinkling of 17 copper coins... But his demeanor towards you is vengeful, even though he seems afraid.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2002)

*(I'm going to ignore taking time to explain everything, and I'll push you on)*

I don't see much reason to explain what happens as you leave too much. Everyone gets ready and your off relatively early in the morning. I'm just going to do encounter results, and ignore anything else, since it won't help anyone, and we just got out of a VERY SLOW time.

1st no event. (8)
2nd event. (?)

It's just nearly dawn and it is quite dark out still. The sun is up, but it does little to illumate the heavy forestation in the area. I'd like to find out your initiatives (you roll them) and actions. Here's a map, which should help you define where you stand, and what your doing.

(Under circumstances where you do not know the nature of the reason I'm asking initiative rolls, I'll ask you to roll initiative.)

If you would like to declare a location within the highlighted area, you can do that as well, otherwise I'll assume a location if the need for that knowledge presents itself.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2002)

The brown splotches are trees . Yeah, I know...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 18, 2002)

Initiative 11+8=19

Mak'Teh-Nar travels always with his bow ready and with his eyes open (spot +5) If he notice an incoming attack, be it from beasts, bandits or (Zeus forbid!) guards he'll let an arrow fly. (Well, in case of guards, he'll voluntary miss his target by few inches, so they'll learn not to sneak on him )
If we are not attacked I'll keep the bow and assume an intimidating pose.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 18, 2002)

I will edit in the roll I get for initiative when i get home from work.

As for Brawn's position......  what direction are we travelling?
He'd prefer to take the left front rank, with his Fullblade on his back.

As for what's happening:  what did you mean by "1st no event (8)
and 2nd (?)"
Are those wandering monster events, or daily events?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I will edit in the roll I get for initiative when i get home from work.
> 
> As for Brawn's position......  what direction are we travelling?
> He'd prefer to take the left front rank, with his Fullblade on his back.
> ...




To determine if there is an event or not I roll 2d6 on this chart:
2 = Major Event
3-5 = Minor Event
6-8 = No Event
9-11 = Minor Event
12 = Major Event

I won't show you a map for a minor event, so I either rolled a 2 or a 12. After I roll those I go ahead and roll for type. To determine event type I roll 2d6:
2 = Hostile
3-5 = Unfriendly
6-8 = Indifferent
9-11 = Friendly
12 = Helpful

((Yes, it's flawed to make the chance of running into friendly people the same as hostile people, but it's accepted in my RL game, so I use it.))


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 18, 2002)

Initiative 6.


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 19, 2002)

Assuming we are heading south. I am at the back of the a party at P2. 

Initative 6+3 (9)


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 19, 2002)

Brawn got a 1.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 19, 2002)

Krindor's Initiative 15


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 19, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I blanked on an aspect of Brawn, as it went by so fast.

We were looking for a horse to pull the carriage?
Brawn would have volunteered, since pulling wagons and menial labor is something he's very used to.
He's as large as a horse, you know...


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2002)

*Initiatives*
Mak= 19
Krindor = 15
Yorick = 9
Khelon = 6
Brawn = 1

(Spot Check Results)
You all obviously notice the sudden charge of a pack of Dire Weasels. They smell blood. Based on initiative, Mak and Krindor will react, then I will post the Weasels actons, then Yorick Khelon and Brawn will go.

Mak, you are successful in gaining initiative, you made your spot check, and they failed to spot you. You get a surprise round.

Everyone else was spotted by the creatures, so Mak can declare his first two actions, Krindor one action, then I will post.

These creatures may have smelled the woman's body (though safe, it still smells like a wounded animal).


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2002)

The Map, and all the information you have is displayed here:


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 21, 2002)

Krindor readies his shield and draws his sword as he moves to P5.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 21, 2002)

(I'm assuming Brawn isn't giving cover to them. Otherwise I'll probably change my action.)

Mak concentrates and fires his arrow, aiming at a weak spot in the first weasel's neck while shouting "We're attacked! Up there!". He quickly drops his bow and sets his spear against the incoming charge.

OOC: Partial action: shoot an arrow atk +4 dmg 1d6+2+1d6 sneak attack. 
First round: drop the bow (free) draw the shortspear (mea) ready the shortspear against the charge (partial). atk +2 dmg (1d8+3)*2. I don't know if this qualify as a sneak attack.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 21, 2002)

Brawn shakes his head to recover from his daydream of munching on leafy tree-stars as the Dire Weasels (?!) approach.
(The daydream is to explain both the one in initiative and his Scent not picking them up)
(edit: It's 2 in initiative, with Brontos's 12 DEX)

If the weasels ("Yeah, buuuuuddy!") attack (god, I'm having a hard time keeping a straight face typing this), Brawn will whack one with his Tail Spike if they move within his threatened area.

If they end up next to him by his action, he'll do a full attack action : Claw-Claw-TailSpike on the one(s) close to him.

If they don't attack, or he needs to cover distance, than he'll move and close, drawing and attacking with his Fullblade.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 22, 2002)

> Krindor
> Readies his shield and draws his sword as he moves to P5.
> 
> Mak
> ...




Mak, ready, wide awake, and with incredible instincts, spots the creatures right away, and puts one down like a puppet. Impressively, the shot skewers the heart of the weasel, ending it's life immediately.

Mak shoots his arrow, natural 20! Then an 18+4, confirmed critical! 40 points of damage (Holy lucky shot... it's dead... like, burried and gone forever).

Then, Mak drops his bow and draws his shortspear, readying his spear against a charge.

Krindor reacts next, drawing shield and sword and moving into a better position.

The three remaining Dire weasels try to charge you. Thier movements are obvious, but Brawn is the biggest target between them and the carriage, and also the most threatening.

Mak, you spotted thier dog-tags. Thier shaped like clovers. You also (knowledge check) realize that it's a dire Weasel pet of the "Lucky-Clan", a famous group of Kobolds.

Dire Weasel Attacks, 4+8, 20+8 (3+8), 18+8.

Brawn, your total daydreaming was just very rudely interupted, by some vicious bites. You take 9 points of damage to your face, and 4 points of damage to your chest. These bites are quite a bit worse than a scratch.

Mak's quick spot check wasn't quite enough to alert everyone, but your certainly not flat footed at this point. Eight kobolds come from around the trees. They were hard to spot at first, but now they are obviously very visable. 


L2 (Spear)
I6 (Spear)
M7 (Crossbow)
N8 (Crossbow)
N11 (Spear)
O15 (Crossbow)
Q16 (Crossbow)
R15 (Crossbow)

The Kobolds at M7 and M8 take shots at Krindor. The Kobolds between O15:S16 take shots at Krindor, Khelon, and Brawn.

Against Krindor, I have results of 5+2, 5+2, and 4+2, all misses. Against Krindor again, I have a 4+2. Against Khelon I have an 18+2. Khelon takes 3 damage to the chest. I have an 11+2 against Brawn, a miss.

The Kobolds cry out, in Draconic, "They're here! Ahhh! Get Down! Take That! They're over here! Let's go!" and an assortment of curses as they move into position. One gets lucky and strikes Khelon right in the chest with a bolt, squarely below the stomach but above the waste, and slightly on the left side of Khelon.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 23, 2002)

*OOC:*


 cs - wouldn't Brawn have gotten an AoO on one of the weasels moving within his threatened range?
I mentioned he'd lash one with his tail spike, if so.

And where was his full-round attack against all 3 weasels next to him? He's not stunned, is he? I didn't think there was a surprise round on him - just that I rolled badly, and he went last.
The daydreaming was just for flavor.  
Please don't punish me for hamming it up!


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 23, 2002)

_In a flurry of action, Yorick closes the distance between him and one of the kobolds, yelling in draconic, _ "Take that you little runt." _ With that he attempts to strike the little guy. _











*OOC:*


charge the kobold that is located at square L2 assuming he is still standing there. If he moves I will close the distance to wherever he moves to.  When I arrive there it will be a charge attack striking with my fist.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 23, 2002)

"Lucky-Clan! If you don't want your luck to end today, return to your burrows and let us leave immediately; otherwise your mothers will be very sad 'cause there won't be anything left of you to bury!" shouts Mak trying to intimidate them (+5).

OOC: mmm, it looks like I've readied my spear against a charge that never happened. You said their movements were obvious: if Mak understood he wasn't going to be charged, he would have shot another arrow. If he didn't, can he take another action now? At which point of initiative?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2002)

I'll re-read the rules when I get home. I'm not sure *absolutely* about Brawn's situation, but the Dire Weasels did CHARGE... and that's the key-word here. I didn't give an AO because it was a charge. Notice the +8s to hit, compared to the +6 normally used, also it reduces thier AC to something even less than normal.

Also, in the case of Mak, his spear is still ready for a charge all of this round, it's a readied action afterall. Until someone charges you, or it comes back to your initiative count, your action is still readied.

And back to brawn, your action hasn't even happened yet. It's still the first full round of combat, and you go last, after everyone else, then you get your FRA.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 23, 2002)

*OOC:*


 a charge doesn't negate an AoO or cause an AoO.
They moved from 10' (Brawn's threat range) to 5' to attack, and didn't just do a 5' step, therefore it's an AoO.

And although Brawn's last this round, I was surprised you didn't resolve his stated actions as you resolved everyone else's last round.
He's not a round behind everyone - he just goes last in the round?


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 23, 2002)

*OoC:* Actually, if looking carefully, we'll see that he didn't do everybody in his post. He did Mak, Krindor the Weasels and the Kobolds. 
Now that means that Yorick, Khelon and Brawn haven't acted this round yet.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 24, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As just noted, your action is already declared, I just havn't done the second half of the round just yet.

Your right about the charge though, I don't know what I was thinking. I think I was thiking of some feat from some book... let's you charge under reach... or something else. My last few sessions was with a very interestingly equipped group with virtually no WotC products, and a variety of other gaming systems mixed in... fun, but a bit over the top...

Alright, done and set, let's see what would have happened if Brawn had gotten his AO before the first attack from the first Dire Weasel:

Brawn reacts with a quick lash of his tail, 11+4 against a charging critter... hit. 8+2, 10 points of damage to the Dire Weasel, to chest.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 24, 2002)

> Brawn
> If they end up next to him by his action, he'll do a full attack action : Claw-Claw-TailSpike on the one(s) close to him.
> If they don't attack, or he needs to cover distance, than he'll move and close, drawing and attacking with his Fullblade.
> 
> ...


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 24, 2002)

*OOC:*


 cool.  thanks!

Clarification of full-round attack.
Brawn will attack a different weasel with each attack.

And rules queries:
Wouldn't his attack bonus for natural weapons be +6? (+4 STR, +2 BAB)
Oh, I see what you did.
-2 for the tail since he has MultiAttack.

On the AoO, would the tail be considered the primary weapon, and therefore not get the -2, and get full Str damage?
Or would it even get 1.5 x STR, since it's the only natural weapon he was using in that attack?   

I'll check the wording on natural weapons....   







edit: looked it up - seems like the tail would always incur a -2 penalty (-5 w/out Multiattack), but it would get 1.5 x STR damage if used in an AoO.


> A creature with multiple natural attacks that only makes one of those attacks in a round makes that attack at its listed attack bonus and with a bonus to damage equal to one and a half times its STR bonus. An attack originally designated as secondary still suffers a -5 penalty to hit.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 24, 2002)

Sounds like you would have dealt 4 more damage than that 10... which would have killled it. Alright, one less dire weasel to worry about... I'll wrap up this combat later tonight after I'm done working on the IR.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 25, 2002)

*OOC:*


 cool. 
thanks for going back  -  would it make sense that your first 2 rolls for the weasels : "Dire Weasel Attacks, 4+8, 20+8 (3+8), 18+8." would now apply?
So Brawn would take max damage (9 points) from the one that hit?
bring on the kobolds! (for the other guys.... Brawn's got his claws full at the moment.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 25, 2002)

Delay my action until last. If someone needs healing heal them.

OOC- Brawn was flatfooted when the weasel's charged, so I believe he doesn't get AoO unless he has the Combat Reflexes feat.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 25, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Kal - why was Brawn flatfooted?


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 25, 2002)

Because you are flatfooted until you have taken your first action in a combat, Brawn's Init of  2 is inferior to the weasels, since Brawn went after them at the time of their charge he is flatfooted.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 27, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Because you are flatfooted until you have taken your first action in a combat, Brawn's Init of  2 is inferior to the weasels, since Brawn went after them at the time of their charge he is flatfooted. *




Noted. I'll deal with it and other things.... now to do an update


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 27, 2002)

*OOC:*


 umm...   Kal - after checking the rules, youare right.
However, I would be interested to know how many people actually play with this rule.
I think i'll do a survey sometime upcoming in the Rules Forum about it, because as far as i'm aware, I've never seen flat-footedness due to initiative order taken into account in a game (both RL and online).
To do so, there would have to be constant AC , modificatrions in the first round, depending on who went first.  
Maybe I'm totally missing that aspect of 3E gaming (inexplicably), but I've never seen that.   
You sure you want that much headache in every combat, CS?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 27, 2002)

Rolled Darkwolf's Initiative: 21, and Spot Check Success. However, he was spotted.

Khala acts before everyone else, and raises mage armor.

Then, everything posted earlier happens as it did (ignore my post about Brawn's AO). Now we are ready to continue the round with everyone's actions.



> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> charge the kobold that is located at square L2 assuming he is still standing there. If he moves I will close the distance to wherever he moves to. When I arrive there it will be a charge attack striking with my fist.




Alright, charge declared. Yorick rolls 25, smash. The kobold falls over screaming one of many kobold quotables:"Oh *sniffle* ouch" as Yorick slams his fist into the Kobold OOC: I have a random kobold death phrase table....




> Delay my action until last. If someone needs healing heal them.




Delaying his action.



> Brawn shakes his head to recover from his daydream of munching on leafy tree-stars as the Dire Weasels (?!) approach.
> (The daydream is to explain both the one in initiative and his Scent not picking them up)
> (edit: It's 2 in initiative, with Brontos's 12 DEX)
> 
> ...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 27, 2002)

_What the ****! How could a race  so wonderfully stupid have survived till now?_

"Krindor! Are you well? "

Mak changes weapon again. He drops his spear (free) and picks up his bow. (mea with AoO)

"Oh I see you're not a very smart people. Prepare to suffer our wrath!"

Following an intuition, Mak fires an arrow to the Red Kobold in N7 trying to get his fellows nearby caught in the explosion.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 27, 2002)

"I am fine."
Krindor coughs from the smoke generated by the explosion but is otherwise still quite alright.

Wanting to stay as far from the exploding kobolds and still be of any use, the breton charges towards the kobold on O15 (I really hope these kobolds are even moderately close to the ones in MM).


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 27, 2002)

_Yorick noting the little guy with the shortsword will claw, claw and bite hit him!_ 










*OOC:*


if first attack kills the guy I will move upto the other red kobold.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 28, 2002)

Alright, Kal told me in chat what he's doing (what he did last round), and I'll assume Reaper (who goes last anyway, out of the PCs) will continue to try and annihilate some dire weasels.

Let's go...


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 28, 2002)

Khala = 21 (Darkwolf)

Khala launches a Magic Missle at the nearest Dire Wolf (the unwounded one I do believe) for 4 points of damage. Simple enough.

Mak= 19 (Lichtenhart)

Mak launches an arrow in an attempt to place a nice explosion in between the kobolds. A 20 hits, and causes 5 points of piercing damage to the red kobold. The kobold tries to resist exploding, a 7 fails, and detonates (persay...) for 4 points of fire damage. The other kobolds try to make thier saves. 9 and 9, fail fail. Death to the kobolds... 4 points of fire damage each, they are down and flaming (persay...)

Krindor = 15 (Dalamar)

Oh ha, the paladin charges! And misses with a 9. If that kobold wasn't wielding a crossbow...

Dire Weasels!

All three focus on Brawn, still... trying to rip apart thier biggest agressor. 15, 15, 14... pathetic. All three miss your huge self.

Dire (er not...) kobolds!

I6 (Spear)
Moves around to attack Yorick. AO for Yorick. 8. Fail. Kobold rolls 10, and misses Yorick.

N11 (Spear)

Charges Brawn! Flanking synergy with the Dire weasel! A 6! WOW! Pathetic! Brawn's AO! Brawn swipes for a 14 to hit, and misses.

O15 (Crossbow)
Q16 (Crossbow)
R15 (Crossbow)

Crossbow Barrage at Krindor, who gets 1 AO against them. Krindor gets a natural 19, and then a 15 total... critical hit on an AO on a crossbow wielding midgit-lizard. I'm getting the crap kicked out of me here... 16 damage and it's SO VERY DEAD NOW!

Dang it... These kobolds need to retreat! NOW!

Oh... sorry I said that... cause um... ouch. Natural 19, then an 18 on Krindor. Critical hit for 9 points of damage. Thats to your weapon hand Krindor. You get a -2 to attacks with your primary weapon hand till you regain at least 5 hit points. The other bolt rolls a 5 and misses. Your at 0 health Krindor.

Yorick = 9 (Macbrea)

Yorick and the Claw Claw Bite... Miss hit miss 13, 18, 13. Yorick scores 8 points of slashing damage, causing a rupture (no save attempted) and the Kobold explodes. 3 Fire damage rolled, But Yoricks 27 reflex save saves him from most of it. You take 1 point of fire damage to your secondary claw hand. The Kobold next to you makes his save as well with a 15, and takes 1 point of damage (still standing).

Khelon = 6 (Kalanyr)

Khelon, seeing that Krindor was just hurt double moves to occupy the space of Krindor to provide some cover and heal Krindor as soon as he can.

Brawn = 2 (Reapersaurus)

Brawn tries to rip up some weasel! Bite into a slim jim! 11, 14, and 24 (crit threat). Then an 8... fails to crit. Brawn slams into the third kobold for 11 damage, dealing the final blow to the weasel hit earlier this round by the magic missle.

Hum... no more exploding kobolds left... as expected...



Well... the last of the horde seems to be out of the woodwork, and these guys look serious, like the mop up crew. They come in inbetween this round and right before next round. The new crossbow kobolds move out of hiding and lay down flat with thier crossbows pointed at thier nearest targets, trying to gain cover from any ranged attacks.

Two spear kobolds come up and point thier spears at Khelon, pointy stick charging... 9 and 11... misses.

The kobolds with crossbows all took two move actions so they are done till next round, and all are laying prone for cover.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 28, 2002)

Whoops... Yorick took 0 fire damage... Evasion... forgot about it.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 28, 2002)

Khelon looks around ,pausing for a second to  grin at Mak.

" Maybe there are some good sides to being a healer after all."

(Swap Death Knell for Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1) on my turn)


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 28, 2002)

_Yorick will side kick the one he is at as he moves past it toward the fallen Krindor._ 










*OOC:*


Yorick will kick the kobold and move past him. To square  O9


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 28, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Wow! Quite the round there, cs.
Getting hard to follow, with all the actions. 
I loved some of those descriptions, and appreciate you adding them in there ('flaming' -  persay, etc).

Question: I'm missing why Yorick keeps getting AoO's...?

Last round's actions: If the kobold would have run up behind Brawn as he was concentrating on the Weasels, he would have done the obvious, and 5' stepped back to R4 after his attack at the end of the round.
(I'll assume that's where he is, and that the 2 weasels left will close with him this round before he gets to attack again at the end.) 







Brawn gets down with his huge self, steps into a slimjim and claw/claw/tailspikes any weasel or kobold within 5', stepping as necessary to get all 3, if he can.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 28, 2002)

Krindor backsteps to O13 and uses Lay on Hands on herself to make sure she'll last the next swarm of crossbow bolts.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 29, 2002)

Damn, sometimes I forget how fast this game gets cleaned up. We already have everyone but Darkwolf's actions.



> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Wow! Quite the round there, cs.
> ...




Thanks for the complement (persay)...

Yorick keeps getting AoOs (once each round) from idiotic kobolds running at him with pointy sticks of stabbing.

And fine, you can be at R4.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 29, 2002)

_Let me get rid of this stupid kobolds and will have a talk, smart*** altar-boy!_

Mak runs behind the horse for cover (Q2, mea) and  shoots the Kobold in O13 trying to protect Krindor and Khelon.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 29, 2002)

Khala, hoping that this encounter doesn't last much longer, unloads another magic missle at another dire weasel for 4 points of damage. This totals 9 points of damage to the weasel at S5.

Mak runs to Q12 (I assume you DON'T want to move to Q2 as posted, since that IS NOT where anything is happening), and fires his bow.

Natural 1! Complete and total miss!

Krindor steps back and bumps into a kobold laying down trying to adjust his aim to target Mak.

Krindor heals 4 hit points back, but still suffers that -2 to all attack rolls with the primary hand till she heals an additional hit point.

The kobolds delay thier actions so they can better coordinate with the new arrivals. However the Dire weasels have no such training and attempt to maul Brawn still.

Two Dire Weasels take 5 foot steps and melee brawn. An 18 and a 13. Hit and Miss. 5 Points of Damage to Brawn's chest... which the weasel promptly attaches itself to. It looks something like a six foot weasel trying to milk Brawn's bossum... It's vicious teeth are going to cause some nasty blood loss every round its attached.

Khelon turns around and touches Krindor to attempt to deliver a healing spell.

Khelon heals 7 hp to Krindor. The wound on the hand is gone.

Yorick tries to quickly hit and run on the kobold next to him. The lucky bastard sure wants to live though...

Yorick rolls 13 total and obviously hits the armor of the creature, which absorbs the full force of the glancing blow. Yorick then moves provoking AO. The kobold gets a 1 (not natural) and misses the Attack.

Yorick then moves to O9. He stands right next to another prone kobold.

Brawn now gets to react, and because the Kobolds are still standing back, and the weasels have him pinned down, he must focus on them. I'm going to assume both claws focus on the one dug into your chest, and the tail slap is reserved for the one on the side that has taken the 9 points of damage so far.

A 14 and a 10 with the claws. Hit and miss. 7 Points of damage to the already wounded critter. 13 points... The dire weasel in your chest is at 0 hp... and puts the DM in a strange ad-hock situation if it isn't killed before its next round... since its dug in and only gets a partial before dying...The tailslap gets an 11 and misses completely.

Kobolds actions... I'll do the spear kobolds in the upper half of the battle first, then the spear kobolds in the lower half, then I'll do all the crossbows at once. This looks really really bad...

First off, two kobolds move into Brawn's threat range, one of which gets attacked. Brawn gets a 12 and misses. Now both kobolds attempt to stab him. A 10, a 19 (natural 20, 9 to confirm).... one kobold hits for 1 point of damage to Brawns foot.

 The other kobold (formerly occupied with Yorick) runs over and tries to run under the legs of the horse at Khala. The horse tries to kick it and gets an 8. Khala is the kobolds target.

The kobold gets a 17 which hits. This causes 4 points of damage to Khala's off hand.

 Two kobolds in range of yorick suffer AOs and are without thier dex mod for being prone, while trying to defend themselves from Yorick. Another kobold nearby also fires at Yorick.

Yorick gets an 11 which hits. He causes 7 points of damage. The other two kobolds fire and get a 4 and 14, both of which miss.

Two kobolds catch Mak in a pincer of fire, meanwhile Krindor tries to take one down with a lucky strike from her bastard sword which just seconds ago she regained her arm-strength to use appropriately.

Krindor gets a 16, and strikes for 5 points of damage. That one goes down, probably never to recover, but the other one gets its shot off. A 12 misses Mak. Two more Kobolds laying prone fire a volley at Mak from the area just below. An 11 and a 22 (natural 20, 16 to confirm fails). Mak takes 5 points of piercing damage.

Mak has taken 8 points of damage, bringing him as well down to 0 hit points. The situation is bad.

Two kobolds are in melee with Khelon, and try to skewer the holyman.

A 13 and 14. Two misses. Khelon makes it out of that scrape.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 29, 2002)

OOC: mmm, a little misunderstanding here. I stated Mak to go to Q2 because I though he would be more useful shooting arrows at the crossbow kobolds behind the cover offered by the horse, than in open field (and what happened kinda gives me a good point), and that way he could tumble in flanking position with Brawn next round or so. But if you think that going to Q12 makes more sense it's not really a problem.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 29, 2002)

Having had her arm healed, Krindor moves to Q15 (not charging) and slashes at the kobold in R15.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 29, 2002)

*OOC:*


 wow.
Battle Royale!  this is fun.

Questions:
Can Brawn have moved last round to S3, please? Being flanked isn't nice. 

Rules-wise, I have to ask this next poser: Could Brawn have done a Claw/Grapple/Tailspike when the weasel attached itself?
It seems the natural thing to do (to swipe and grab at something attached to you), but I have no clue the rules about.

As for Yorick's AoO's, I'm still baffled. (I know I must be missing something obvious...)
WHY is he getting AoO's when kobolds stick him with spears?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 29, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *OOC: mmm, a little misunderstanding here. I stated Mak to go to Q2 because I though he would be more useful shooting arrows at the crossbow kobolds behind the cover offered by the horse, than in open field (and what happened kinda gives me a good point), and that way he could tumble in flanking position with Brawn next round or so. But if you think that going to Q12 makes more sense it's not really a problem. *




I'll make the adjustments for this soon enough. This is probably the only disadvantage to play by post: interpretations.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 29, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




S3... I guess that seems fine. 5 foot step again, right?

Could brawn have claw/grapple/tailspiked... (BAFFLES DM).

Ok, in the first case, Yorick got an AO when a kobold moved through his threatened space in the first round after Yorick moved. He recieved yet another AO when yet another kobold (a red one) did the same thing after Yorick's next round. Just now he got an AO against a kobold for trying to fire a crossbow in melee.

Three total... I think that is accurate.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 29, 2002)

*OOC:*


 OK, well that explains it then.
Without movement trails  its hard to tell what the exact path of movement the kobolds took.

Why would the kobolds do that?
I guess we're dealing with a particularly stupid strain of kobolds.
They don't deserve to live - let's wipe 'em off the face of the planet, and save evolution some time.  LOL 







edit: Yorick doesn't have Reach, does he?


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 30, 2002)

Khelon draws his rapier and makes an attack at one of the Kobolds attacking him. (+3 Attack, 1d6+1 Damage/Crit 18-20/x2)


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 30, 2002)

*OOC:*


I think they are trying to ignore me and move upto the group? Hmm, I understand the guy that wants to blow up.. he needs to get as many people as possible. They guy firing the crossbow was just too close.  The other guy...was just dumb... I guess. 








_Yorick will sidekick the kobold on the ground next to him and move upto Krindor._


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 3, 2002)

> OOC: mmm, a little misunderstanding here. I stated Mak to go to Q2 because I though he would be more useful shooting arrows at the crossbow kobolds behind the cover offered by the horse, than in open field (and what happened kinda gives me a good point), and that way he could tumble in flanking position with Brawn next round or so. But if you think that going to Q12 makes more sense it's not really a problem.




Alright, lets see what changes: Four kobolds that fire at you DONT, but instead fire at other characters. One died from Krindors melee anyway, but the other three still get shots off. One at Krindor, and two at Khelon. An 8, 19, and 16. Miss Krindor, Hit and Miss on Khelon.

Khelon takes 6 damage, and mak is attacked instead of brawn when a kobold runs towards the horse. An 8 rolled, no damage to mak.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 3, 2002)

Being on 0 Hit Points, I change my previous action to Spontaneously casting Cure Light Wounds on myself (Trading out Shield of Faith).

Edit: If I can 5 ft step, I also move to a better location before doing the casting.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 3, 2002)

Brawn reels back when a 6 foot rodent attaches itself to his body.
"Ahhh!!! Get off me, you flea-ridden warmskin!"

The massive Saurial tries to rip it off his body with a slash of his claws, while spinning around.
When successful, he'll slash out at the remaining weasel with claw and (or) tail.









*OOC:*


 All he needs is a 6... but if the first claw misses, he'll claw again at the Bloodsucking weasel before Tailspiking the last one. 






edit: and he'll step away to the best square available after his attack.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 4, 2002)

OOC: could you please update the map after the change?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2002)

K, updated map. Tell me when your ready for the next update Lichtenhart.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 5, 2002)

Mak will take a 5 feet step to R1 and then fire an arrow at the kobold in P2.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 5, 2002)

Brawn 5' stepped back to R3


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2002)

I would wait for Darkwolf to post, but I think I know the most helpful action he can attempt. So, without further delay I move us through this round ASAP.

Khala tries to take out that badger on our good friend Brawn's chest. 17. Khala proceeds to inflict 6 points of damage against the Weasel. It is dead, and quite a bit.

Looks like I was right.

Mak moves and attempts to fire his bow. 12+4 rolled, a hit. Mak deals 3 points of damage to the kobold, killing it.

Krindor proceeds to attack a kobold. 17 rolled, a decent strike against the prone kobold. Krindor proceeds to deal 5 points of damage. It is dead.

Yorick, Krindor has moved so? anyway attack first... so:

You roll a 19+mods which is almost a threat, and you deal 6 points of damage. Yet another kobold dead. I'm rolling above 10 constantly...

Khelon heals 9 hp for himself.

The weasel should have went already, but I don't think it would have changed the outcome so I'll just insert this here. The weasel steps up, and attempts to bite brawn. A 25, it hits for  5 points of damage. It also attaches itself to his chest.

Now during Brawns round I guess he would take a 5 foot step to move somewhere after the round, but since I'm not sure where, I'll proceed to continue this. He rolls a 15 against the weasel on his chest, dealing 6 points of damage. It is finally defeated. Then Brawn proceeds to attack the kobolds nearest. He gets a 21, and strikes for  8 points of damage. Its slain. Alright, with reach you can get that other kobold possibly. 19. You strike it for 6 points of damage it is dead. You just killed 3 things in a round Brawn... My dice must be loaded tonight.

Kobolds round, they finally retreat for sure this time. The one near krindor is at risk of getting stuck for an AO getting up from prone and then moving away... Krindor gets a 19 (these dice are really loaded aren't they...) and proceeds to deal all of 7 points of damage. Slain.The four remaining kobolds (one to the far left, two that were a 5 foot step from Khelon, and one on the far right) proceed to run away, as fast as they possibly can.

if you choose to pursue them, I'll give you a broader map using 10 or 20 foot increments to deal with it. They are already out of sight using the current map.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2002)

Sorry about slacking on flavor text. I'm tired and I'm putting together my stuff for a 14 player game I'm running (with only 1 co-DM) tomorrow. I definitely will set my clear black/red d20 at my "I want to win" side of the table. The thing rolled only a few times under 10.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 5, 2002)

Mak will just aim another arrow at the back of the kobold that was in J6, then he'll hand a cure Light wounds potion to Brawn.
"Is everyone well?"
_See? I've told them their luck ends today._

"Uhmm, I think we cannot leave their weapons here, or the survivors will pick them up. Oh and Yorick, weren't you interested on the reward for slain kobolds?"

Mak will then pick up his spear, search for his arrow that missed and take the weapons (and everything else valuable ) of the kobolds.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 5, 2002)

Krindor wipes most of the blood on her sword to a dead kobold and then finishes cleaning it with a simple piece of cloth she produces from her belt pouch. After making sure the blade's fine, she sheathes it and eases the shield in her arm.
"I am fine, of which my gratitude goes to Khelon."

She then goes to check on the woman they were transporting.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 5, 2002)

Nods at Krindor

"It is my duty to heal. " 

Khelon then goes to check on the injured lady retrieving his backpack on the way.


----------



## Macbrea (Oct 7, 2002)

_Yorick glances down at the body of the kobold and tries to figure out how someone is going to take a kobold scalp.  He then scratches his head in confusion and says in common,_ "Whelp, might be hard to get their sssscalpsss if they explode! By the way, issss everyone alright?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2002)

Allright, let me inventory the battlefield (and I'll award xp now, but you need to be "unthreatened" for a few hours before I will award the levels)

4 Dire Weasels (No Equipment)
10 Kobolds (Two Escaped) (Light Crossbows/Leather Armor)
5 Kobolds (Two Escaped) (Spears/Leather Armor)
4 Exploding Kobolds (Shortswords/Leather Armor)

There are roughly 137 and 1/3 and 1/2 bolts on the field.

There are roughly 1 and 1/6 1/5 1/4 1/3 1/2 arrows scattered on the field.

(Note: 1/2 arrows and other fractions are BROKEN arrows)

That is the salvage that you readily identify. There is a chill in the air around you all... the weather appears to be changing early in the morning... You can see thunder clouds rolling in from the direction you came from.

(You all recieve 850 xp, and the _visable_ salvage)


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 11, 2002)

Brawn rubs the gaping holes in his chest where the weasels took a bite out of this Sauropod.

"Oww - what do they put in their food around here to make weasels so blood-thirsty?"
(not a bit of lizardman hiss with that sentence - he's hurt pretty bad, so he's forgetting to diguise himself as a lizardman.
Brawn took 23 damage out of 32 h.p.'s in the fight.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm going to start a second thread... 300 posts is quite a good start, but I do believe 400 would be a bit overkill to read in one sitting (if anyone were to try).


----------

